# all over screen printing t-shirt printing sources - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt screen printer



## Comin'OutSwingin

I had found a place in Wisconsin that does the "Print all over", but I can't find the contact info right now.

The guy told me that their minimums were 144 peices.

When I find the info, I'll post it.
*EDIT (by Rodney):*
To make things easier to find, I'll be listing the sources we know of in this first post. Please keep in mind that all over and oversized printing is a complicated process, so there will be *higher minimum orders* than regular printing. Please have _realistic expectations_ when contacting these businesses. *The smaller the quantity you want to print, the higher your pricing will be per shirt*.​*Sunburst Apparel* - Sunburst Apparel - Home - 1-800-203-5920 -WI - 300 piece minimum


*Clearwater Screen Printing* - Clearwater Screen Printing - 416-661-1578 - Ont, Canada

*Pacific Splash* - Pacific Splash - 323-726-9900 - Los Angeles, CA

*Spreading Ink* - Spreading Ink - Temecula, CA. 866-369-1465, 951-506-9697 - 144 piece minimum

*Unik Ink* - Unik Ink - Madison, MS - 1-888-787-4478 - 100 piece minimum

*Pony Xpress Printing* - Pony Xpress Printing - Dallas, TX - 1-877-239-3277

*Madison Avenue Studios* - Madison Avenue Studios - Montreal, Canada (514)-383-8720 

*Speed Wear *- Speed Wear - Rancho Cucamonga, CA 909-476-8137

*Latitudes Screen Printing & Embroidery* - Latitudes Screen Printing & Embroidery - Portland, Oregon (503) 248-2060


*ZOO-INK* - ZOO-INK - San Francisco, CA - 415-821-6300 - no minimums (please be prepared to pay *much higher* prices for one off proofs and low quantities)


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

*Re: t-shirt design fashion trends - where's it going?*

Found it...

http://www.sunburstapparel.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4&Itemid=5


----------



## Rodney

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

Ahh, they have a belt printer. Those are hard to find. I found one company in Oregon by contacting the people that make the M&R Predator. 


edit: I just called the company in Oregon that I found and they are still testing the machine and should be ready for production in a couple of months.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printe*

Since this is one of the most frequently asked questions here at the forums, I decided to give the "all-over" printing source it's own separate topic (even though we usually don't handle screen printing recommendation posts that might encourage self promotion, this is worthy of an exception to the rule since it's been pretty difficult to find a screen printer with the right machines as witnessed by the many existing topics asking about it)

If anybody else comes across a printer that has a belt printer or other machine capable of doing the all-over prints, you are welcome to post it here  Any questions, please let me know.​


----------



## Jblack™

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

I need a belt printer. I have so many ideas for partial All-Over its not even funny.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



> I need a belt printer. I have so many ideas for partial All-Over its not even funny.


Just outsource it to the company above, they can do it


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

quick question, still lost with this all-over-printing lingo a bit.

is this girly lycra top considered "all-over-printing" according to the lingo ?


----------



## Jasonda

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

That top looks like it was printed before being sewn. The printed design ends at the arm seams and the side seams.


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



Jasonda said:


> That top looks like it was printed before being sewn. The printed design ends at the arm seams and the side seams.


thanks for having a look.  

i guess the term means being printed after the shirt is made.

Is this one the same thing ? hard to see but looks like portions were printed after...I may be wrong here.

is there another name for this type of printing ?


----------



## Rodney

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



> is this girly lycra top considered "all-over-printing" according to the lingo ?


I think people mean different things when they say all over printing. To some, your pic would be an all-over print, to others, it might just be an oversized print.

You can see all-over prints with the belt printer on the website linked above:
http://www.sunburstapparel.com/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=6&catid=3
http://www.sunburstapparel.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8&Itemid=14


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



Rodney said:


> I think people mean different things when they say all over printing. To some, your pic would be an all-over print, to others, it might just be an oversized print.


Thanks Rodney, have a look at the last pic, you can see along the bottom hem that some of it was printed after it was made i think. So that would be belt type printing ?

dont worrie about it. It may have also been printed before now that i looked at it again.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

Actually the hem at the bottom would suggest that it was printed _before_ it was made.

You can see the bottom of the back hem of the shirt is printed on the inside. It looks as though the shirt was printed, then sewn (with hem).


----------



## RichardGreaves

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



T-BOT said:


> you can see along the bottom hem that some of it was printed after it was made i think. So that would be belt type printing ?


Some companies take finished shirts and print over the edges and seams. 

Some companies print cut pieces before they are sewn and print over the edge. At the Sunburst Apparel you can see two men loading a finished shirt and another picture of the finished shirt with an all over print.

Some companies print an overall pattern on roll fabric and cut to a pattern and then sew them.

The belt must be sticky like a regular platen. It is harder to print on finished shirts because there are two layers and the top wants to pick up. If you use an ink that doesn't have much adhesion, it can work.

A typical belt printer uses water based ink so the adhesive and extra ink can be scrubbed as the belt circles around the bottom and more adhesive is applied.

You can print over sized prints with an oversized platen on a common press. You may not be able to put a platen on each arm because they are much wider, so a 4 platen press could only hold 2 oversized platens.

There is a video of the M&R Predator belt printer, printing on roll fabric at:
http://www.mrprint.com/uploaded/wmv/Predator LPC2.wmv


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

wow! thanks for the info on all types on one post. 

Diving my kid to Karate now but I'll be back to check out your resource.


----------



## Fluid

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

There are some good articles on the Articles & Tips page of www.mrprint.com as well.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



> There is a video of the M&R Predator belt printer, printing on roll fabric at:
> http://www.mrprint.com/uploaded/wmv/Predator LPC2.wmv


Speaking of which, I contacted M&R and found another printer with one of their "Predator" machines which should be able to do all over printing:

NND Designs
http://www.nddesigns.com/
323-587-3200


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



Fluid said:


> There are some good articles on the Articles & Tips page of www.mrprint.com as well.


 
well i was there looking for one thing and found a bunch of other ones.  thanks.


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



Rodney said:


> NND Designs
> http://www.nddesigns.com/
> 323-587-3200


the site is under construction.  

i'll check it out later.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



> the site is under construction.


Yeah, the site wasn't really the important part there (I think it's only for their existing customers to upload art). Just the contact info so members who needed all over printing could contact them about their potential job


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



Rodney said:


> Yeah, the site wasn't really the important part there (I think it's only for their existing customers to upload art). Just the contact info so members who needed all over printing could contact them about their potential job


you could of told me that before hand.  

i too have a site like that, for production only, login required.  ... i had a feeling thats what it was.

thanks again.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



> you could of told me that before hand.


Yeah, I should have put that next to the link to clarify (I thought about it afterwards...maybe I should edit my original post).


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



Rodney said:


> Yeah, I should have put that next to the link to clarify (I thought about it afterwards...maybe I should edit my original post).


Im just kiddin Rodney. You do enough as it and we all appreciate it.


----------



## swainy

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

Hey,

Just reading this interesting topic. Have a query in fact that I think you could answer. Anyone seen hoodies by L-R-G or Bape, etc ? I've attatched some pictures.

Just wondering if that would be a belt printing technique ? I'd imagine they were printed and then cut and sewn together, however ?

Thanks


----------



## Jasonda

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

Those hoodies were printed and then sewn together. You can tell because the pattern breaks at the arm seam.


----------



## swainy

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

Ahh yeah, very good and neat point to remember. Any idea of these belt printers in the UK, or do US ship cheaply ? :/


----------



## Rodney

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



> Any idea of these belt printers in the UK, or do US ship cheaply ? :/


I don't know of any in the UK (but there may be some), as for shipping, you would need to contact one of the companies in this thread to see what the costs would be like for your potential order.


----------



## swainy

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

Definitely looking into it. Hopefully with the rise of these "all over" prints, will be a rise in places you can get these services.

However, as much as I totally love the "all over" designs and how creative and individual they give the wearer, If more and more companies pick up on this it'll become a died out fad i think, just an idea ?


----------



## Jasonda

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



swainy said:


> However, as much as I totally love the "all over" designs and how creative and individual they give the wearer, If more and more companies pick up on this it'll become a died out fad i think, just an idea ?


I think since I've been part of the forums I've seen at least 20-30 people ask about this kind of print, but so far I haven't seen a post from anyone saying they've actually had some of these prints done. It's very possible they just don't want to tell anyone, though. 

Just my opinion, but I think it will be "in" for at least 1 more year. Since there aren't too many printers who can do this kind of print, there probably won't be a whole heck of a lot of smaller apparel companies doing it. If someone has a very nice and creative take on it, I think they could be very successful (with a good dose of marketing, of course).


----------



## swainy

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

I have my own company as it is heh. Small at present but we are definitely looking into this idea. It is rather niche at present but I really think the customer finds satisfaction and that their money has gone to good use.

Many people i know hate paying so much for a t-shirt with a small logo simply, and these offer diversity and a quality higher than that.

Of course this only applies to certain cultures and i'm unsure what the overall demographic view is ? I think its the urban societies that like this mostly ?


----------



## Jasonda

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



swainy said:


> Of course this only applies to certain cultures and i'm unsure what the overall demographic view is ? I think its the urban societies that like this mostly ?


I think so. I've only seen it on shirts for the urban/streetwear market.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



> If more and more companies pick up on this it'll become a died out fad i think, just an idea ?


I've thought about this as well. I read something interesting in a previous post here. As a printing company, you may not want to risk investing in a "fad" if it's an expensive cost to entry and not very many customers will want it.

I've seen all-over print t-shirts around, but I've only seen a small percentage of those be something I would actually buy.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

On a related note, this company sells platens for screen printers to do all-over printing and over the zipper printing: Action Engineering-Home


----------



## Solmu

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



Jasonda said:


> I think since I've been part of the forums I've seen at least 20-30 people ask about this kind of print, but so far I haven't seen a post from anyone saying they've actually had some of these prints done. It's very possible they just don't want to tell anyone, though.


Most people lack the resources (financial, or otherwise) to get it done. Lots of people are gung-ho about it because they're sure it's going to be the road to being the next urban apparel megastar, only to find it's a lot more effort than they'd anticipated.

As far as how long the trend will last... it's probably only a matter of time before something ends up in Walmart, so it can't last forever


----------



## tms45

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

I have seen photos of shirts like what is being discussed. 
http://http://i81.photobucket.com/a.../Six Feet Deep Jersey/SixFeetDeepDyedSub1.jpg

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j237/batjunkie26/Six Feet Deep Jersey/SixFeetDeepDyedSub2.jpg

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j237/batjunkie26/Six Feet Deep Jersey/SixFeetDeepSubDyed3.jpg

I didn't do them but the logos are dye sub with all over print.

Peace, 
Darrell


----------



## jared comero

*Re: t-shirt design fashion trends - where's it going?*

Thank you, I appreciate that. I am located in MN and that should help me out greatly.

Jared


----------



## jasperketone

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

my work can do all over prints up to 41"x42"

4 Season Garment

here's a sample


----------



## Rodney

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



> my work can do all over prints up to 41"x42"
> 
> 4 Season Garment


Thanks for posting, Jake. What kind of minimums does your shop have for this type printing?

You guys are in California as well (and do water based ink printing)...nice to know


----------



## jasperketone

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

Our minimum is 1,000 pcs per color combo for all over printing. We can handle up to 4 spot colors for this


----------



## funkmaster

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

wow...you do exactly what i was looking for.


----------



## pacsplash

Hi to any person looking for BELT PRINTING please contact
PACIFIC SPLASH
Pacific Splash


----------



## Rodney

pacsplash said:


> Hi to any person looking for BELT PRINTING please contact
> PACIFIC SPLASH
> Pacific Splash


Welcome to the forums Miguel, thanks for the info. I'll add your company to the first post in the thread.

Can you tell me about your minimums for all over belt printing?


----------



## Robert H

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



T-BOT said:


> Thanks Rodney, have a look at the last pic, you can see along the bottom hem that some of it was printed after it was made i think. So that would be belt type printing ?
> 
> dont worrie about it. It may have also been printed before now that i looked at it again.


it looks expensive, but I didnt see any pricing. Does anyone know a general price?


----------



## Rodney

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



EnvyApparel said:


> it looks expensive, but I didnt see any pricing. Does anyone know a general price?


You would need to contact the companies directly to get pricing on your particular project.


----------



## funkmaster

i tried contacting miguel's company. they never got back to me.


----------



## Rodney

funkmaster said:


> i tried contacting miguel's company. they never got back to me.


How did you try contacting them? Phone? Email? 

You could try one of the other companies listed.


----------



## cam

I'm a little confused about the allover printing process. On the sunburst website it doesn't specifically say that they do the all over printing using silk screen printing process. It actually mentions dyes.

http://www.sunburstapparel.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2&Itemid=3



is it actually possible to do the allover with silk screen or no?


----------



## RichardGreaves

cam said:


> I'm a little confused about the allover printing process. On the sunburst website it doesn't specifically say that they do the all over printing using silk screen printing process. It actually mentions dyes.
> 
> Sunburst Apparel - About Us
> 
> is it actually possible to do the allover with silk screen or no?


The page you linked to doesn't have any belt printers.

Sunburst Apparel - Screen Printing

shows several pictures. 

Sunburst (and Pat's original company Printworks) has been a legend in the belt printing market for more than 15 years.

Your confusion could be the term 'silk screen', rather than 'screen printing'. No commercial textile screen printer uses silk. 

The 'dye' refers to the ink. Screen printing can control hundreds of inks from thick paste conductive inks for circuit boards to water-based inks pigmented with dye for an ultra-soft hand.


----------



## cam

Thanks for the reply Richard!



> The 'dye' refers to the ink. Screen printing can control hundreds of inks from thick paste conductive inks for circuit boards to water-based inks pigmented with dye for an ultra-soft hand.


 1.Does this mean that it is not common to have dyes inside of the inks?
2.What do you mean by "ultra-soft hand"
3.Do the dyes make the inks easier to work with
4.what do the dyes do to the long term quality of the inks. Does the product retain the high quality long life of other screen printed products not using dyes.


----------



## RichardGreaves

cam said:


> 1.Does this mean that it is not common to have dyes inside of the inks?
> 2.What do you mean by "ultra-soft hand"
> 3.Do the dyes make the inks easier to work with
> 4.what do the dyes do to the long term quality of the inks. Does the product retain the high quality long life of other screen printed products not using dyes.



1. There are hundreds of ways to color an ink, like adding flavor to a vanilla milk shake. Hundreds of ink and hundreds of colorants. 

Dyes are liquid in nature and can penetrate into cellulose fibers like cotton. Pigments have larger particle size and have to stick to the outside of cotton fibers.

2. Hand is a textile term to describe the way fabric feels when it is touched. Terms like softness, crispness, dryness, silkiness are all terms that describe the hand of the fabric. Plastisol with lots of pigment for dark shirts printed with a heavy deposit on football uniforms has a heavy hand. Soft hand plastisol printed like a stain on white shirts through a fine mesh will have a soft hand. A printed sheet or pillow on your bed has a soft hand. The combination of soft vinyl resins and 'dye' or 'toner' added to the ink will result in a print that you can't feel when you run you finger across the surface.

Dyes and pigment perform the same basic function; to add color. Pigments can provide more viscosity and opacity because of particle size. Pigments usually provide stronger color because they don't penetrate the surface, unlike dyes that are 'soluble' in the ink vehicle or solvent.
Dyes can have superior color fastness and brightness.

Tell me why you are focused on 'dye'? Are you aiming for a desired result but don't want to disclose it?

The best black ink I ever printed was for a custom design for Walt Disney where we printed 'the rat' with non-ionic dyes imported from Italy and mixed at 10% with our hand-made water-base base. Soft and BLACK, but 4 times the money even with the savings from water-base ink.

After one wash, you couldn't tell the difference between the custom ink and the soft hand Rutland Black we regularly used.

Begin with the end in mind.


----------



## cam

I didn't have any specific plans in mind. Infact I had no idea that you could get a full print on a shirt using the screen printing process at such small print runs. I'm only in the planning stages of my product but up until know when I've come up w/a design that might benefit from taking up the majority of the shirt I've had to make it smaller to fit the more common printing areas.
One of the things that confused me was when the word dye was used. As I understand it there is a method of printing that injects dye into the shirt so I think this furthered my confusion. There some sites out there that that print one shiry at a time if desired and do everything they can to make you think they screen print when they actually don't. I guess because alot of people are looking for screen print service printing on a one at a time basis. 
Thanks for the information!


----------



## Solmu

cam said:


> Do the dyes make the inks easier to work with


Actual dyes are harder to work with.



cam said:


> what do the dyes do to the long term quality of the inks. Does the product retain the high quality long life of other screen printed products not using dyes.


In theory a quality plastisol screenprint will outlast the garment (if properly printed and taken care of). Whereas plastisol won't crack, dye *can't* crack, so dyes should give you a better print for the longterm.



cam said:


> One of the things that confused me was when the word dye was used. As I understand it there is a method of printing that injects dye into the shirt so I think this furthered my confusion.


There's no need to inject dye into the shirt; it's dye, so it does that part on its own.

It's just another print medium. You can use plastisol ink, you can use waterbased ink, you can use dye, etc. - some methods just aren't talked about as much as others.


----------



## cam

Thank you


----------



## jimhack3

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



Rodney said:


> Speaking of which, I contacted M&R and found another printer with one of their "Predator" machines which should be able to do all over printing:
> 
> NND Designs
> NND Designs, Inc.
> 323-587-3200


I wonder If M&R would give you the names of the companies that have purchased the belt printer, so you can look into doing some business with them. I'm sure that they want to start making some money, so they can pay off the machine.

Jim


----------



## jimhack3

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



swainy said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just reading this interesting topic. Have a query in fact that I think you could answer. Anyone seen hoodies by L-R-G or Bape, etc ? I've attatched some pictures.
> 
> Just wondering if that would be a belt printing technique ? I'd imagine they were printed and then cut and sewn together, however ?
> 
> Thanks


 
Either belt, or large format printer, and yes then sewn together. Would love to have that Camo Bape joint!

Jim


----------



## Rodney

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



jimhack3 said:


> I wonder If M&R would give you the names of the companies that have purchased the belt printer, so you can look into doing some business with them. I'm sure that they want to start making some money, so they can pay off the machine.
> 
> Jim


Did you read the message you quoted?  That's exactly what I did (contact M & R)


----------



## jasperketone

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



jimhack3 said:


> Either belt, or large format printer, and yes then sewn together. Would love to have that Camo Bape joint!
> 
> Jim


i think most are printed on rolls of fabric, then cut and assembled.


----------



## GGSB07

[email protected]. They Do all over print tees up to 10 colors. One color all over print tee starts at 7 dollars a shirt with a 100 shirt minimum


----------



## Gusto

I have a design which i want across the front shoulder and sleeve and continue till the back shoulder and sleeve. "Cut and Sew" or "all over print", which method is going to give me the best consistency and alignment at the shoulder seems?


----------



## jasperketone

cut pieces and possibly a few sets of screens but it depends on the design.. having cut pieces line up from the front body to the sleeves isn't easy either and you have to worry about size grading from S-XL. All over printing is more flexible but it'd be very hard and very slow to line up the print from front to back.

its very easy to imagine a print that goes from front to back and have it align but doing a decent number of pieces per hour in production isn't so easy. you can print the pieces manually and line it up perfectly but on an automatic machine there is probably around a 1/4 or 1/2" variance between sides when you're trying to print 100-150 pcs/hr. good designers that understand production can make their designs work for wrap arounds but most don't understand the difficulty.


----------



## LOVE

i have a question about this allover thing... do you know when you are printing white on black and you have to press it more than once can they do that with the belt printer without it looking bad?


----------



## jasperketone

we don't do masks with all over prints.. discharge w/ pigment mixed in is how we handle it usually.


----------



## Rodney

GGSB07 said:


> [email protected]. They Do all over print tees up to 10 colors. One color all over print tee starts at 7 dollars a shirt with a 100 shirt minimum


Hi Joey, when you say "they", does that really mean "you"?  You don't have to talk about yourself in the third person.

Does your company have a website describing your products and services?


----------



## reyna24

Has anyone found more info on this or have actually printed a test run?


----------



## coylegenec

great info


----------



## Rodney

reyna24 said:


> Has anyone found more info on this or have actually printed a test run?


What kind of information were you looking for?

The all over print seems like something that "sounds" popular (it comes up alot), but not many smaller companies seem to actually do it (probably because of the minimums).


----------



## reyna24

I read the thread and some said 1000 per run and i think other said 500 and i read somewhere that the minimum is 44. I was just wondering how much does it cost to print a shirt? 

I really like to hire 4 season garment but the 1k minimum is kinda high for someone who is barely starting off like me. But they offer everything i want in one shop. I have several designs that require either full, off centered, or wrap-around printing but i cant print 1k shirts per design. I need to find a place thats similar to 4 seasons but more reasonable on the price and the minimum quantity.


----------



## Solmu

Rodney said:


> The all over print seems like something that "sounds" popular (it comes up alot), but not many smaller companies seem to actually do it (probably because of the minimums).


Yup, lots of startups trying to run before they can walk.


----------



## bliki

Can anyone point me in the right direction to have a large design that semi wraps around to the back of shirt printed with low min. order using 5 colors?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Solmu

bliki said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction to have a large design that semi wraps around to the back of shirt printed with low min. order using 5 colors?


What's your idea of low? Large format dye sublimation or DTG might be your only option.


----------



## bliki

Thanks for responding, my def. of low is 60 shirts, and i'm not sure about dtg printing, i want that professional silk screen look. what do you think?


----------



## Rodney

bliki said:


> Thanks for responding, my def. of low is 60 shirts, and i'm not sure about dtg printing, i want that professional silk screen look. what do you think?


I would contact each of the companies in the first post of this thread to see if they could do the job.


----------



## bliki

thanks Rodney... I will do that. could you give me an idea of what the going percentage rate is on selling your new tees out of a retailer on a consignment deal. I haven't been able to find much specifically re: tees. 

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Rodney

> could you give me an idea of what the going percentage rate is on selling your new tees out of a retailer on a consignment deal. I haven't been able to find much specifically re: tees.


You may want to use the forum search feature and type in consignment. There have been some figures and experiences posted here in the past. I don't know the numbers off the top of my head.


----------



## ORANGEJUICE

*so would you need a Belt Printer to make a tee like this tee? if not how would you print a tee like this?*


----------



## Solmu

I'm guessing that is large format dye sublimation.


----------



## Mad Brad

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

Thanks for the indepth info. How healthy is the garment industry in the US for volume orders these days. A canadian neighbour.


----------



## CabrioletCityCo.

whats the general price for the minimum price? do they also do relabeling?


----------



## Rodney

CabrioletCityCo. said:


> whats the general price for the minimum price? do they also do relabeling?


Contact the companies directly for pricing and relabeling info  It's not cheap.


----------



## gccarr8

It seems like these all-over print shirts are too pricey for us small guys. Does anyone here even get blank t-shirts customized to their specs?


----------



## Hollywood2k3

Hey wassup everybody, my name is Hollywood I'm the owner of Hollywood Clothing Co. based in DC. I'm new to the forum and I had a couple of questions to ask. I'm interested in getting some of my designs printed similar to the "all over" style I've seen on Blac Label and some Affliction tees. Does anybody think that Sunburst company is capable of this style of printing?? Pictures attached below.....


----------



## CabrioletCityCo.

hey hollywood. im fairly new to the forums also but ive posted a few and gotten a couple PMs. well first there is no attachments...

but yes sunburst is capable of that. ive already sent them emails and gotten replies.

they said that if the all over design is done on two sides, one side of the shirt will have a fade straight line on it because its "impossible to avoid"?
but anyhow, that's why my designs are being switched into just a onesider allover.

that will save u money and such.

oh btw their minimums are 144 shirts i believe... and at that minimum, the price per shirt is somewhere around ten dollars or more i believe.... depending on your shirt.


----------



## Hollywood2k3

Thanx, I really appreciate the info. I couldn't figure out how to post the attachments, I tried the "insert image" button and it didn't work. 

Did they say what their turn around time is?? And are those prices the same if you provide your own garments?? Again, thanx alot for the help


----------



## CabrioletCityCo.

when they emailed me, they said the turnaround time is 2-3 weeks. i dont even think theyll let u supply your own garment.

couple of my local printers (not all over) have said quote unquote "supplying us with your own garments for us to print on is like u hiring a mechanic but supplying him with all the parts"

so i guess they wont make that much money... but i do know of some places that offer supplying your own garments. (again not all over)

so the story is im not sure what the policy on that for allover companies. i dont know where their profit mostly comes from either clothing or printing.
i think its printing so maybe supplying your own shirts will be fine but again your going to have to talk to individual companies.


----------



## Rodney

gccarr8 said:


> It seems like these all-over print shirts are too pricey for us small guys. Does anyone here even get blank t-shirts customized to their specs?


For "small guys", getting your own garments custom made doesn't make financial sense.

The minimums are too high. It's better to start small and grow as your business needs grow. There's lots of quality products out there.


----------



## designman

I work for a screenprint company located in Central California.
We are looking for a company that will let us contract their services to complete "all over" oversized imprints on garments. I have read all of the previous posts and replies...

Any companies that can produce these "oversized all over" imprints, please feel free to send me information.

1. MIN QTY REQUIRED
2. MIN/MAX COLORS
3. TURNAROUND TIMES
4. PRICE INFO

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## karlking85

Apologies if this has already answered, I have been reading through so many threads on this subject all at once, I may very well have overlooked it! 

Does anyone know which method Affliction uses on their designs, ie., do they use all-over printing, do they print the fabrics and then sew the pieces together, or perhaps a combination of the two?


----------



## designman

I'd say they are using a belt printer, but whether the garments are already put together I dont know


----------



## GregB

I know I'm late on this one, just signed up on the forum yesterday. Regarding Affliction Apparel - although we do not do their printing, as a belt printer my best guess is they use a combo of oversized pallets, winged pallets, and belt printing. These designers really know what they're doing. Successful belt printing is more contingent on the design and printing specifications than the technique itself. Just looking at the Affliction site shows that their styles are very forgiving, great use of half-tones and distressing, and knowing the less ink the better. Most of their true belt prints appear to be 1- or 2-colors. At least a few appear to have a belt printed design and then either a regular sized or oversized post print.


----------



## aerodynamics

I have seen in person the quality of work Pacific Splash does. To sum it up, I was simply amazed. The shirt I saw was very hard to distinguish from a cut-n-sew piece, even holding it up close. They do a good job making sure the print is consistent over seams. While they're not cheap (I don't think anywhere is), if you're seriously considering this route you should hit them up. 

Also keep in mind that repeating line art patterns yield the best results for this type of printing. The more solid shapes you have, the worse it will look, especially around seams and creases going front to back.


----------



## emjay777

Does someone know a place in QUEBEC (montreal preferably) that offer a All over printing services
i would really appreciate..

Thanks in advance


----------



## CrackCodeDroopy

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I had found a place in Wisconsin that does the "Print all over", but I can't find the contact info right now.
> 
> The guy told me that their minimums were 144 peices.
> 
> When I find the info, I'll post it.
> 
> *EDIT (by Rodney):*
> 
> To make things easier to find, I'll be listing the sources we know of in this first post.
> 
> 
> *Sunburst Apparel* - Sunburst Apparel - Home -


----------



## funkmaster

Ok, I just talked to a rep from Sunburst this past week. He said there minimum is 300 and the customer must supply their own garments. I got him to give me a slightly lower minimum, just to test their quality, service, etc. So that's pretty cool. 3 weeks is about the turnaround time I've been given.

I also used Pacific Splash here in California. Their minimum is 144. Overall, the experience was "ok", not great. The allover print work they did was just ok. My honest estimate is that approx. 25% of my order was perfect, the other 75% had major to minor defects in the prints. I'm ok with some defects, especially near the seams, but when your customers point them out...that's when you know you need to try someone else out. Their customer communication isn't great. I had to pull teeth to get any idea for turn around time. All in all, it took 4 1/2 weeks to get 144 shirts printed and shipped to me.

I'll let everyone know how Sunburst works out. So far, their customer communication is A+, a very good sign.


----------



## angels26

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!! These sources are great. I 've already sent my graphics to Sunburst to see if they can produce the shirts for me. Very friendly and helpful so far. I originally wanted DTG because the design is so big and I didn't want a plasticy look or feel but the belt printing process has a softer feel I was informed. again thank you for taking the time to answer.
Angels26


----------



## Rodney

funkmaster said:


> Ok, I just talked to a rep from Sunburst this past week. He said there minimum is 300 and the customer must supply their own garments. I got him to give me a slightly lower minimum, just to test their quality, service, etc. So that's pretty cool. 3 weeks is about the turnaround time I've been given.
> 
> I also used Pacific Splash here in California. Their minimum is 144. Overall, the experience was "ok", not great. The allover print work they did was just ok. My honest estimate is that approx. 25% of my order was perfect, the other 75% had major to minor defects in the prints. I'm ok with some defects, especially near the seams, but when your customers point them out...that's when you know you need to try someone else out. Their customer communication isn't great. I had to pull teeth to get any idea for turn around time. All in all, it took 4 1/2 weeks to get 144 shirts printed and shipped to me.
> 
> I'll let everyone know how Sunburst works out. So far, their customer communication is A+, a very good sign.


Thanks for the info on Sunburst and Pacific Splash.

I had the same experience with 4Seasons that you had with Pacific Splash. I called and called (and emailed) and it was like pulling teeth trying to get a quote.

I thought Sunburst's minimum was 144 pieces. They must have raised it.

How did you get your initial quote, via email or phone?


----------



## FoyerClothing

we have been doing all over prints with large screens, and waterbased inks, our screens are 42in x 40in, we have only done one colours though


----------



## authenticboricua

Great info everyone. I did find a belt printer on the east coast, NY to be specific. If anyone is interested, please PM. Minimums are high. 1000 pcs.


----------



## brendad

*Absolute Screnprinting? Has anyone used them?*

Has anyone out there heard of or used Absolute Screenprinting? They don't do test runs, which makes me VERY nervous. I need to hear from you. Isn't it just plain standard to do test runs for your client? They said it is too expensive to set up the machine to do test runs. But I am doing oversize designs, 50 total, and it would be a huge $$ mistake to not see the shirts first. Thoughts?


----------



## GregB

Bren,
I will assume you are talking about belt printing/all over printing. 
We do samples/strike-offs when either the client wants it or if the design warrants it. If it is a very basic design it can be a big expense for you, and alot of time for the printer. As we hear on this forum there are very few of us that have a press capable of belt printing. For us, between April through September, we can be upto 6 weeks out on production. If all designs we print were sampled this would easily increase to 8 weeks for the same volume of business. NOW is the time to be doing samples and short runs for the upcoming year, since most belt printers will not want to break into their normal production runs later.
Also, cost is a big factor. Unlike traditional printing where you can knock out 15+ samples in a day, with belt printing the process is much more labor intensive and 3-4 samples a day is average (if there is no other business). Just to give you an idea, if you have 50 1-color belt print designs and would like samples, my labor/overhead/films/screens would cost me over $8,000. If you allow a modest mark-up, the questions would be if you were willing to pay $10,000 for your samples (4-6 of each design)?

Just a note from the printer's view.


----------



## Unik Ink

I wanted to post my wonderful experience placing my first order with Greg ^^ at Sunburst Apparel. He was very helpful with all of my questions regarding different types of printing and ink choices, and my t-shirts arrived today- 2 weeks (as quoted) from the time that I placed the order. Everything went very good, and I will be using them again for my oversized/all over printing. Here is a pic of the finished product. I can't wait to give them to my customer. My camera doesn't do the shirt justice, but it has the vintage look with pms color matching, soft hand plastisol ink, and oversized printing. Two thumbs up for Sunburst Apparel.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Thanks for posting that!

If I remember correctly, when I first spoke to Greg, he said that the minimums for oversize were fairly small. Something like 24, I think. And I do remember him saying that the plastisol printing they do, has a very soft feel, and very little hand to it.

I do know that he was extremely helpful when I called, and that was over a year ago. Good to see that they treat their customers that way.

Hopefully, this helps others when trying to find oversized, and all-over printing.


----------



## brendad

Wow! Nice shirt! Thanks for posting it. Is it true that their minimums are that small?


----------



## Unik Ink

brendad said:


> Wow! Nice shirt! Thanks for posting it. Is it true that their minimums are that small?


I think it was like 50 or something. I'm not positive. I'm sure Greg will post minimums for us next time he sees this thread.


----------



## GregB

Our minimums - Oversized printing prefer 50, Belt printing 200. To avoid self promotion any specifics can be done off the forum. Thanks.


----------



## authenticboricua

Thanks Greg.


----------



## 79 camaro

I noticed one of the post mentioned using xlarge screen 42x40 to do all over printing, it seems like this would work just as well as belt, any info on screenprinters w/ xlarge screens that can do all over printing. My experience is that there is a lot of demand and not to many people that can produce the demand. This seems to lead to *****y customer service and changing pricing and minimums from those that can, If anyone can do all over print on a xlarge screen approx 42x40" please post min and general information, we need more competent cool printers looking for work. also need E cost printers lot's of west coast not to many E. Coast but all coast please reply.


----------



## brendad

I second that! Help!


----------



## 79 camaro

thanks for advice Fred do you think one color waterbased ink would work?


----------



## roudystyle36

say you wanted the all over look on just the long sleeve of a t shirt or hoodie. is that possible???


----------



## angels26

Hi,
Sunburst Apparel was the only company to answer my e-mails. I tried every link listed here 2x. I'll be ordering soon from Sunburst and will let anyone know,( if interested) how the shirts came out. I can only assume the other companies don't want the business.
Greg from Sunburst was friendly and helpful and I needed a lot of hand holding as this was my first all over print. Their web site shows an example of shirts being printed.Good luck.
Patsy


----------



## roudystyle36

is it possible for them not to print on the seam??


----------



## 79 camaro

Hey Fred my question was would one color water based work as a large screen vs belt, since you said plastisol could be sticky and more then one color would be difficult? thanks


----------



## 79 camaro

Back to the original question, does any screen printer do xl screens 40x40 capable of all over print. thanks!


----------



## authenticboricua

I know some printers who can do oversized prints, but the biggest problem they have are they don't have flash units big enough to cover those oversized prints. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## pacsplash

On belts we don't use plastisol we use water base and discharge


----------



## Rodney

pacsplash said:


> On belts we don't use plastisol we use water base and discharge


Hi Miguel, is there someone at your company that people should contact directly if they need a quote.

As other members have mentioned, it has been hard getting in touch with your company (and a few of the others posted in the first post of this thread).


----------



## rockwell

angels26 said:


> Hi,
> Sunburst Apparel was the only company to answer my e-mails. I tried every link listed here 2x. I'll be ordering soon from Sunburst and will let anyone know,( if interested) how the shirts came out. I can only assume the other companies don't want the business.
> Greg from Sunburst was friendly and helpful and I needed a lot of hand holding as this was my first all over print. Their web site shows an example of shirts being printed.Good luck.
> Patsy


Any feedback about your order with Sunburst?


----------



## rockwell

*Max screen sizes?*

Does anyone know what the max size screen is before you start getting into belt printing? 

I've talked to 2 screen printers...one can do 14.5" x 18" and the other 15" x 19", but some of my designs are more in the range of 16" x 22"...are there screens this size? If so, would it be unusual for the "average" printer to have screens this large?


----------



## rockwell

*Re: Max screen sizes?*



ImageIt said:


> The most common sized screen is 20x24. The limit with most screen printers is not the screen itself, but having a large enough printer, flash dryer, platens, squeegee and coater.
> 
> fred


20x24...really? I have yet to find any screen printer who has screens that size locally. I'll keep looking...thanks for the info!


----------



## pacsplash

*Re: Max screen sizes?*

on the belt you can print up to 45''x35''


----------



## pacsplash

Rodney said:


> Hi Miguel, is there someone at your company that people should contact directly if they need a quote.
> 
> As other members have mentioned, it has been hard getting in touch with your company (and a few of the others posted in the first post of this thread).


yes you can send me a email direct to:*[email protected]
*


----------



## XYLisa

the screens on my automatic are 23x31


----------



## photex

Hi! Does anyone know of a place that does "Print all over" in New Jersey?


----------



## authenticboricua

photex said:


> Hi! Does anyone know of a place that does "Print all over" in New Jersey?


I think there is a place in brooklyn, try to look up Platinum Printing


----------



## rockwell

Does anyone know of a belt printer in Georgia? Or at least a screen printer that uses 16+ in screens? Thanks.


----------



## spreadingink

I have read this entire post with interest. 

Our company is getting an oversized jumbo press that has the capability of printing 40x50 (all over up to 2xl) this week. The press has an 8 color capability, but at this time we do not know what our maximum number of colors is going to be for all over prints due to not having the press yet and hence not being able to do any R&D yet. Our max screen size is 48x65 inches though and we already have screens in house awaiting the press delivery and set up later this week.


Thanks

Dave


----------



## spreadingink

ImageIt said:


> Congratulations!!! I'm Jealous!!!!!
> 
> What you could do that would help the group is share the details and pitfalls of how such a large press operates.
> 
> My first question is about flashing an image so large? Who's flash? how many amps? What are your flash times...
> 
> You must have one heck of an exposure unit, inkjet printer, washout room... A photo tour of your shop would be quite informative.
> 
> My biggest question is how you plan to hold the shirt on the platen and print multiple colors and keep the shirt in register.
> 
> fred


 

Hi Fred,

Well there is only so much I can tell at this moment, but I will let you know what I know from the research we did prior buying the automatic printer. This is our second auto, but way different than our first which prints standard sizes and is a 12 color machine. 

We did buy a flash for it, but it is just a flash suitable for doing jumbo prints - not all overs. Most all over printing is being done with discharge or water base and we intend to do most of the all over printing the same way as printing all over prints with plastisol gets expensive in a hurry.

Yes the investment in the press is only part of the investment. There are screens, larger exposure (millington vacuum frame and olec floor mounted light), larger wash out booth, and larger output device. Film output for all over printing is not cheap, nor is emulsion to cover a 48x65 frame, or any of the rest of it for that matter, and we figure that setups are going to be high by normal standards, just to cover costs. This is why you don't really see anyone wanting to do small runs as it is cost prohibitive. We aren't sure where our minimums are going to be just yet, but they will probably be between 144 and 200 or so. 

As for holding the shirt on the platen, those that have been doing this on top of a platen are doing one of the following: one color only or multi color - limiting it to about three colors and hitting the inside of the shirt with a shot of adhesive or corn starch glue to cause the top of the shirt to not move around so much. Again with this additional prep time, you can see where production rates are not going to be anywhere near the same as for a regular auto. The other option is to get winged platens which would add about 40K + to what has already been an expensive venture.

The advantage for us in having a carousel that will do this is that when all-over printing goes away we still have a second standard auto that we can use just like our other, it just takes up more floor real estate space ! 

That's about all I can tell you right now, but the next couple of weeks are going to be a lot of fun getting the press and doing some sample work to see exactly what we can do with it - keep you posted as details and experience give us more knowledge.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## justapparel

hi im really new to screen printing so please help me out


im lookin for an all over (i think its called a belt print) in northridge,california or anywhere close to there.

im look to print on the entire tshirt if possible


----------



## Rodney

justapparel said:


> hi im really new to screen printing so please help me out
> 
> 
> im lookin for an all over (i think its called a belt print) in northridge,california or anywhere close to there.
> 
> im look to print on the entire tshirt if possible


Check the first post in this thread.


----------



## pacsplash

Pleasevisit my webpage Pacific Splash


----------



## spreadingink

*Re: Max screen sizes?*



rockwell said:


> 20x24...really? I have yet to find any screen printer who has screens that size locally. I'll keep looking...thanks for the info!


While the most common size screen for printing maually is 20x24, you cannot actually print a 20x24 image on a screen of that size. Also as Fred said, the limiting factor is usually not the screen anyway, but most often will be the platen or the flash unit. 

As also stated elsewhere in this thread the standard size for an automatic screen is 23x31, but again most automatics cannot print an image of this size. The screen must be larger than the image and have room for ink, squeegee and floodbars on the inside of the screen - typically take at least 4inches off of the front and back making a 31 inch screen have a printable area of 23 inches or so - if the press will support a platen that size.

Hope this helps to clear up some of the mystery regarding screen sizes. 

Dave


----------



## alti

*Re: Max screen sizes?*

Does anyone know of allover printers in the Chicagoland area?

thanks...


----------



## BadWidget

Does anyone know of any places in Texas that do all over prints?


----------



## mrshadow

anyone know in NJ ?


----------



## bigloop57

Thanks for this info. Please let me get the email address or phone # if you have.


----------



## potwear

*Re: t-shirt design fashion trends - where's it going?*



Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Found it...
> 
> Sunburst Apparel - Screen Printing


I talked to a sales rep for belt printers yesterday who knows the guys at sunburst and he told me they are currently not taking any more orders (they are backed up 2-3 months). Apparently they are extremely busy, as I have left multiple voice mails and emails and have gotten no reply.


----------



## potwear

*Re: Max screen sizes?*



alti said:


> Does anyone know of allover printers in the Chicagoland area?
> 
> thanks...


Good Luck with that one! I am in the Chicago area and am looking for the same thing! No luck so far. Alot of companies don't even know what that is, lol. If you do find someone, please, please, please let me know. I will do the same.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

*Re: t-shirt design fashion trends - where's it going?*



potwear said:


> I talked to a sales rep for belt printers yesterday who knows the guys at sunburst and he told me they are currently not taking any more orders (they are backed up 2-3 months). Apparently they are extremely busy, as I have left multiple voice mails and emails and have gotten no reply.


Probably due to being linked here!

I know when I first contacted them, turnaround was just a couple of weeks.


----------



## alpete

This was awesome- I was looking for someone who can do this type of work.


----------



## kcarr

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

I’m new to the forum and I’m trying to find information about the name of the process that was used to make the shirt on T-BOT’s thumbnail of the HEI HEI shirt. It’s an all over print but the fabric was printed first, then the shirt was sewn. Can anyone give me leads on how to find a company to do this? So far I’ve only come across belt printers, but I would rather have my shirts done this way. Thanks


----------



## mrshadow

Isn`t it "Custom Cut & Sew" ?


----------



## west coast

hey i'm a new clothing in the nor cal area and i'm having a hard time finding people who do all over prining, burn out, discharge, or waterbased....if anyone knows of any please let me know and also if anyone knows of a high quality low priced screen printing please let me know


----------



## sickStar

Does anyone know what the cost of belt printing is? I expect it to be relatively high especially for short runs. I was looking into printing about 30 items in one color and I don't know where to compare costs.


----------



## splathead

sickStar said:


> Does anyone know what the cost of belt printing is? I expect it to be relatively high especially for short runs. I was looking into printing about 30 items in one color and I don't know where to compare costs.


Unless you have a big budget, belt printing 30 items will be super expensive. You may want to consider other options, including looking into a carousel (which will still be expensive for 30 items)

How large is your design? Can plastisol transfers work?


----------



## spreadingink

Not sure what others minimums are for all over prints, but we don't touch them for less than 144 and the pricing is still high at those minimums. Again, maybe some one else is cheaper. I have to laugh when I see someone ask for cheap and high quality all in the same breath....typically these things don't go to together unless you are taling about runs that are larger than most (1,000's) and even then all over printing is higher than standard prints - it is just a lot more work/labor/time/materials involved to do them. 

Dave


----------



## mrshadow

I think everybody`s dream is "cheap and high quality" 
If anybody finds please let me know


----------



## Jasonda

spreadingink said:


> I have to laugh when I see someone ask for cheap and high quality all in the same breath....


Don't forget "and I want it right away!"


----------



## west coast

mrshadow said:


> I think everybody`s dream is "cheap and high quality"
> If anybody finds please let me know


theres a guy in tiwan who will print shirts for me however i want for like 50 cents or a dollar a piece but i would need to buy a big bulk that i can't afford yet


----------



## Rodney

west coast said:


> theres a guy in tiwan who will print shirts for me however i want for like 50 cents or a dollar a piece but i would need to buy a big bulk that i can't afford yet


I hope the quality is what you're expecting. The raw materials cost more than that 

Anytime you buy in bulk you can get MUCH better pricing with just about any vendor.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



kcarr said:


> I’m new to the forum and I’m trying to find information about the name of the process that was used to make the shirt on T-BOT’s thumbnail of the HEI HEI shirt. It’s an all over print but the fabric was printed first, then the shirt was sewn. Can anyone give me leads on how to find a company to do this? So far I’ve only come across belt printers, but I would rather have my shirts done this way. Thanks


Try highstyleproductions.com for custom cut and sew. Minimums are about 100 pieces per design I think.


----------



## west coast

Rodney said:


> I hope the quality is what you're expecting. The raw materials cost more than that
> 
> Anytime you buy in bulk you can get MUCH better pricing with just about any vendor.


well i wouldn't ever pay for someone to print my shirts w/ out checking the quality first....i've heard that price from a few different people though......i see that your from sac, do u print shirts?


----------



## rediswhite

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*

what would be an example of an *oversized i*mage versus an all over print? Does anyone know any chicago area printers who can handle oversized images? 

I am trying to find a belt printer or some contract printer who could help us print designs on tees that go over the sleeve seam and or cover most of the front of the shirt.


----------



## spreadingink

An oversized print is typically no wider than about 18 inches (small shirt from sleeve seam to sleeve seam and about 24-25 inchs long. An all over print is typcially outside of the sleeve seam on both sleeves and wherever else the design is supposed to cover. 

I wish I know how to post pictures here and I could put some up for you, if you want to see some you can e-mail me direct.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## TRENZZA

Hi Dave,

It's Dan over at Trenzza Design Studio. We received our Taino shirts yesterday. They came out really nice. We'll be placing another order shortly. Tell Michelle I said hello. Cheers.


----------



## subdog101

*Re: Max screen sizes?*



rockwell said:


> 20x24...really? I have yet to find any screen printer who has screens that size locally. I'll keep looking...thanks for the info!


Hi, I do all over prints and have to make my own screens and stretch them, I rip 2" by 6" studs and usually make frames about 30" by 40"
That way I can make any size screen which is nice. You just need to
get an accurate chop saw for true 45 degree corners and long thin
screws to tie them together and they work quite well.
Elton.


----------



## BiGGraphics

Sounds like a good venture. Might try my hand at it!


----------



## spreadingink

TRENZZA said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> It's Dan over at Trenzza Design Studio. We received our Taino shirts yesterday. They came out really nice. We'll be placing another order shortly. Tell Michelle I said hello. Cheers.


HI Dan! Glad to know that you liked them! 

We're pretty busy, but standing by to help out in any capacity we can - on vacation 3-6 July back in the office on Monday!

Thanks for the kudos!

Dave


----------



## Rodney

spreadingink said:


> An oversized print is typically no wider than about 18 inches (small shirt from sleeve seam to sleeve seam and about 24-25 inchs long. An all over print is typcially outside of the sleeve seam on both sleeves and wherever else the design is supposed to cover.
> 
> I wish I know how to post pictures here and I could put some up for you, if you want to see some you can e-mail me direct.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave, here's the instructions on how to upload pictures: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t11206.html


----------



## spreadingink

Rodney said:


> Hi Dave, here's the instructions on how to upload pictures: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t11206.html


 
Thanks Rodney, I will try to get some posted next week after we return!

Dave


----------



## charliehustle675

west coast said:


> theres a guy in tiwan who will print shirts for me however i want for like 50 cents or a dollar a piece but i would need to buy a big bulk that i can't afford yet


Do you have a website or contact info for this guy? I'd love to see the work they have done. Thanks.

Chris


----------



## Jasonda

Here's another one:

ZOO-INK Hand Screen Printing

They (apparently) have no minimums but they do charge for the screens ($150 and $200). The prices are on the site.

I think they just do printing on rolls of fabric to be cut and sewn into shirts, not printing on finished shirts.


----------



## Solmu

Jasonda said:


> I think they just do printing on rolls of fabric to be cut and sewn into shirts, not printing on finished shirts.


That's what they're geared towards, but there's no reason they couldn't print on finished shirts instead of blank fabric *if* they're willing.

Although what they do can be even harder to find: short run length printing.


----------



## berniemactor

Dave,

I sent an email via spreadingink.com for a quote. 

I had a link of a template in the email witch was a .png

Is there anyway we can make this possible?

PLease let me know, I am looking to have this done in the near future.

Thanks Nick


----------



## little threads

Sunburst is now at a 300 minimum for belt and oversize printing. FYI


----------



## little threads

Does anyone know of any other companies, a lot of these companies have a minimum of 200+ if not I would still like to find some other companies that can do belt printing and over sized priniting.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## NESBOW

i'll do some lookin too


----------



## Rodney

little threads said:


> Does anyone know of any other companies, a lot of these companies have a minimum of 200+ if not I would still like to find some other companies that can do belt printing and over sized priniting.
> Thanks
> Dave


The companies that are known about are listed. The minimums are high because of the setup and process involved. It's just not cost effective for them (or you) to do runs of 100 pieces or lower of that type of all over print.

The companies you see doing it (in the retail outlets) are usually doing it by the 1000's, so they have the luxury of keeping their pricing down and making it look easy  But it's really not easy at all, hence the high prices and high minimums.


----------



## little threads

I figured that was the case. So really the companies posted are our best bet for now until someone else stumbles across another company that can handle this type of printing. Great thanks again. I think raw ink can do this as well, I have a call into them.
Dave


----------



## Rodney

little threads said:


> I figured that was the case. So really the companies posted are our best bet for now until someone else stumbles across another company that can handle this type of printing. Great thanks again. I think raw ink can do this as well, I have a call into them.
> Dave


Also keep checking back to the thread, because as I get new sources, they will be added to the first post 

I'll be adding the one Jasonda posted and another one in a few minutes.


----------



## spreadingink

Thanks for helping to educate Rodney! 

Our current minimums are 144, but the pricing is high at those numbers. We've been doing this for long enough now to know that we just can't do it any cheaper or we can't profit from it on our end. If it was easy to do or didn't require a significant investment everybody would be doing it, because the market demand is high for it right now.

The other issue for printers is the investment to do this is significant, I know it has been well over 100K for us and we have to try to recoup those expenses before the "next big thing" comes along and no one is looking for all over imprints when our investment becomes yesterday's news. 

Wish it were easier and we could do it differently, but as much as I have put into trying to figure out a better and cheaper way for this work to be done, I haven't been able to yet.

Hope this helps someone understand better why things are the way that they are when it comes to this work.

Dave


----------



## little threads

Thanks that helps


----------



## bluewater1

I was running into a problem a lot of you guys are having too which is cost for setup, and higher minimums, so I created a thread about making them at home. Maybe you guys can put your heads together with me?

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t55551.html


----------



## myles

spreadingink said:


> Thanks for helping to educate Rodney!
> 
> Our current minimums are 144, but the pricing is high at those numbers. We've been doing this for long enough now to know that we just can't do it any cheaper or we can't profit from it on our end. If it was easy to do or didn't require a significant investment everybody would be doing it, because the market demand is high for it right now.
> 
> The other issue for printers is the investment to do this is significant, I know it has been well over 100K for us and we have to try to recoup those expenses before the "next big thing" comes along and no one is looking for all over imprints when our investment becomes yesterday's news.
> 
> Wish it were easier and we could do it differently, but as much as I have put into trying to figure out a better and cheaper way for this work to be done, I haven't been able to yet.
> 
> Hope this helps someone understand better why things are the way that they are when it comes to this work.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave, how's it going? I'm interested in getting some all over and over size printed shirts. I'm in San Diego. What is the best way to contact you. Email? Phone?

Thanks.

Also, for anyone else in Southern California, can you recommend other printers who do all over or over-sized prints? I remember a number of posts talking about NDD, 4 Seasons, and Pacific Splash, and how they didn't provide good customer service and the print quality was inconsistent. Any other recommendations? 

I'll be contacting Spreading Ink soo, but want to have other options as well. Thanks!


----------



## spreadingink

Hi Myles, 

You can reach me by phone or e-mail. 866-369-1465, I won't be in the office until about mid morning tomorrow (I have to pick up my son up at LAX), but I would be glad to talk to you later in the day or you can call and talk to Michele, my wife in the morning.

Let me know if we can help you out, you aren't too far away either if you want to drop by. 

Dave


----------



## little threads

Didn't think it was going to be this hard to find all over/belt printers. Cant find any on the east coast.

Dave


----------



## myles

Hi Dave,

Thanks a lot for the reply. I will get in touch with you today, and would like to drop by in the future. Talk to you soon.


----------



## spreadingink

little threads said:


> Didn't think it was going to be this hard to find all over/belt printers. Cant find any on the east coast.
> 
> Dave


 
It doesn't seem that anyone out there has made the investment yet to do this work - we do a lot of business that goes to the east coast for exactly the same reason. It seems there should be someone out there doing it, but I don't know where I could point you. All of those that I know about besides Sunburst are located out here.

Dave


----------



## Unik Ink

It was more of a time investment for me, than a financial investment. I actually spent very little converting my shop to print oversize and all over prints. I spent months and months doing research though.


----------



## spreadingink

True it can be done without a huge investment if you do manually, already have a lot of the basics (ability to burn screens that you can easily do large screens with). I have printed a few manually though and wouldn't want to lots of them this way. If you are doing them on an auto - I am guessing it to be an older challenger or something and double indexing? That is one way some people are doing it too - still need the over sized platens though and they aren't cheap.

Dave


----------



## little threads

Well, thanks for the help. I guess I am getting things confused. When I was talking about all over printing, what I didn't mention is that we would want sleeve to sleeve printing if thats the same as all over I dont know?

Dave


----------



## Rodney

little threads said:


> Well, thanks for the help. I guess I am getting things confused. When I was talking about all over printing, what I didn't mention is that we would want sleeve to sleeve printing if thats the same as all over I dont know?
> 
> Dave


Yes, it's usually done with the same type equipment. So if you find an all over printer, they can usually do those type prints as well.

With both processes, the minimum orders will be high


----------



## spreadingink

Yes, sleeve to sleeve printing is all over.

Sorry if we confused you 

Dave


----------



## little threads

Once again thanks.

Dave


----------



## Rodney

New company (Pony Xpress Printing) added to the list in the first post in the thread.


----------



## mrshadow

Yeah but we have to wait 88 days  to see something


----------



## walterscheid

Is that the turn times you are quoted and are used too?


----------



## mrshadow

walterscheid said:


> Is that the turn times you are quoted and are used too?


Me ? No not at all  When you enter the Pony Xpress Printing website there is only a counter counting down  And a writing : Somethings big going on  What the


----------



## walterscheid

If you go to that site... You will encounter that message along with a 90 day count down! We have just added a R&D and Specail Application Department! wE


----------



## walterscheid

Quote: "Me ? No not at all  When you enter the Pony Xpress Printing website there is only a counter counting down  And a writing : Somethings big going on  What the "

If you go to that site... You will encounter that message along with a 90 day count down! We have just added a Special Application Department where we custom engineer a specific effect with a specific look for our clients. In most cases the methods can be mixed in combinations of All over and/or Oversized Waterbase, Discharge, Foiling, High Density, Simulated Process, Glitters, Gels, Burnout, and whatever else the client can come up with! With that said...We luanched a very targeted and specific marketing campaign for our current clients!


----------



## mrshadow

walterscheid said:


> Quote: "Me ? No not at all  When you enter the Pony Xpress Printing website there is only a counter counting down  And a writing : Somethings big going on  What the "
> 
> If you go to that site... You will encounter that message along with a 90 day count down! We have just added a Special Application Department where we custom engineer a specific effect with a specific look for our clients. In most cases the methods can be mixed in combinations of All over and/or Oversized Waterbase, Discharge, Foiling, High Density, Simulated Process, Glitters, Gels, Burnout, and whatever else the client can come up with! With that said...We luanched a very targeted and specific marketing campaign for our current clients!


It`s your company ? Ohh sorry, I don`t want you to think that I was making fun of you dude 
It`s just, count down from 90 days, it`s toooo long to wait 
Also you have to add your company link to your sig.
I`d really like to see your new site.


----------



## nution

I wrote almost everyone and only one company wrote back after a week. I am not sure what the deal with that is but it seems to me like customer service with these places is lacking to say the least. IDK, anyone else have experience with some of these places?


----------



## shirt pimp

nution said:


> I wrote almost everyone and only one company wrote back after a week. I am not sure what the deal with that is but it seems to me like customer service with these places is lacking to say the least. IDK, anyone else have experience with some of these places?


 
maybe it was what you said?? 

also, from mid-aug to mid-sept all the companies these places contract for are putting out their fall lines, so i'm sure the printers have their hands full


----------



## nution

Yes it could be that. I am sure all these companies listed are highly sought after since they are doing this type of printing.

I do not see how what I said could have turned them off though. Everyone I mailed I just said I was looking for a quote and wondered if they had a price sheet or did quotes on project by project basis. 

Idk, maybe I will hold off for a bit to give them some time to catch up before I make an order.


----------



## Rodney

nution said:


> Yes it could be that. I am sure all these companies listed are highly sought after since they are doing this type of printing.
> 
> I do not see how what I said could have turned them off though. Everyone I mailed I just said I was looking for a quote and wondered if they had a price sheet or did quotes on project by project basis.
> 
> Idk, maybe I will hold off for a bit to give them some time to catch up before I make an order.


Did you try contacting them by phone? Sometimes that's a faster way to get a quick answer.

Even though the companies listed have websites, I don't know if all of them are ready for 100's of email inquiries and back and forth emails with tons of questions. Sometimes a phone call will work much better and show them that you're serious.

Not saying that it's right or the best way to do customer service, but when you have a service that is in high demand and low supply, sometimes businesses focus their time on making sure their existing customers are taken care of first before they start fielding "inquiries".


----------



## nution

True. I will try a phone call next time. When is the "rush" usually over or start to calm down a bit. Since they are backed up or busy it would probably be a while until they could get to me anyhow and I want to make sure I have their attention if I do call. I know some places if they are busy will just rush you off the phone. Plus, I am in no hurry so I can wait.


----------



## Jasonda

nution said:


> True. I will try a phone call next time. When is the "rush" usually over or start to calm down a bit. Since they are backed up or busy it would probably be a while until they could get to me anyhow and I want to make sure I have their attention if I do call. I know some places if they are busy will just rush you off the phone. Plus, I am in no hurry so I can wait.


If they have a high demand service, the rush is never really over.

If you want to catch them when they're not busy, the general rule is that any business is less busy on a Wednesday or Thursday morning. Try calling then and just mention that you sent an email and want to follow up.  



nution said:


> Everyone I mailed I just said I was looking for a quote and wondered if they had a price sheet or did quotes on project by project basis.


You can safely assume that this kind of printing is always quoted on a project-by-project basis. You should have a pretty clear idea of what you want before you call, that will definitely help you to get your quote faster.


----------



## Unik Ink

You are correct. The rush is never over. I quote jobs and estimated turn around time to one person, and the next day I'll receive a few large orders from another person that shoot that turnaround time back a few weeks. I do my best to respond to all calls and emails though.


----------



## spreadingink

Same here, we must respond to over a hundred inquiries weekly and while we try to be accomadating and give a quick response everytime we are all running full on production shops too! The other problem is that it is very hard to get CSR's trained to be able to talk intelligently about this to everyone - most of us can't put our printers on the phone and someone off the street can't get up to speed on this stuff quickly - we've been printing for a long while it is still a hard process and a lot to it to explain to customers, who don't often know what they need to - they just know what they want. We find ourselves often having to explain discharge, what type garment it works on, and a myriad of other things besides just the intricacys of all over printing as well. Still we do try to our best to answer all inquiries and educate our potential clients as best we can.

Dave


----------



## T-BOT

...just to add. 

after spending ENDless hours researching this "Customer Service" element relating to custom work on a global basis and the vast amount of web users that NOW exist, one zone that ranks really high is the USA for customer service, comparing to countries in Europe (EC), Asia etc....


Heck, in some countries it is normal NOT to get any response/reply at all unless you have a direct contact.

conclusion:

The USA remains at the top of the list for Service.

Why?

Because it is the nature of American (USA) folks to Help, no matter what the situation is. 



:


----------



## selanac

That is so true T-Bot. 

Hey, one what I've learned in the past is to pick up a book. One of my instructors told me during a training class, if you run into a problem you can't fix, call Manual. We all turned around to see who was standing in the back of the class room or a phone number on the wall that says Manual, 555-555-5555 or some number. While the instructor was telling us that he lifted up the course book, and said, Class, I'd like to introduce you to Manual. lol. The name Manuel has an el at the end as I just spelled it. 

To make a long store short, which I know is to late, but we need to breakout the books and learn as much as possible. Many times as a project manager I had to learn coding (programming) over the weekend to be able to run a project. 

One of our technical writers also had to know what the programmers lingo so she baught a programming book and taught herself well enough to know what she was talking about. 

If a person has half a brain, and I know they don't, but can teach themselves enough to talk to customers. I have a couple of books on the shelve which helped me at the beginning to learn the business. These books are: Photoshop 7.0 for screen printers by Joli Ballew (cs3 is now out), and How to print t-shirts for fun and profit by the Fresener's. Another book I liked because of the projects in it was: *Simple Screenprinting: Basic Techniques & Creative Projects* by Annie Stromquist, each of these books are worth their weight in Gold. 

One of the books above is sold by screenprinters.net, in fact they have some eBooks in the classified section that can help bring people up to snuff. 

The smartest thing I learned in college was how to learn. All those research papers didn't go to waste.


----------



## mfreund

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I had found a place in Wisconsin that does the "Print all over", but I can't find the contact info right now.
> 
> The guy told me that their minimums were 144 peices.
> 
> When I find the info, I'll post it.




*NND Designs* - NND Designs, Inc. - 323-587-3200 - CA

*The above company told me that they are to busy to do any jobs....figured i would let al know that.....*


----------



## Rodney

mfreund said:


> *NND Designs* - NND Designs, Inc. - 323-587-3200 - CA
> 
> *The above company told me that they are to busy to do any jobs....figured i would let al know that.....*


Although they may be busy this week or month, that may not always be the case. Since this is a long, ongoing thread, it's possible that they may not be busy later on when other folks read the thread and are in need of this type printing.


----------



## pacsplash

Hi 
to anybody who been requesting info on alloverprint
is hard to my company to attend all the requests posted here but if someone like to get more info please feel free to contact me at [the website] you will find my email address and phone # and I will take care of any questions or info you will need

Thank you
Miguel Vazquez
Pacific Splash


----------



## spreadingink

Rodney said:


> Although they may be busy this week or month, that may not always be the case. Since this is a long, ongoing thread, it's possible that they may not be busy later on when other folks read the thread and are in need of this type printing.


Hi Rodney, that is true, business fluctuates for all of us and while we may be too busy one day, the next it can seem a like a ghost town 

We recently updated our website with a lot of info on all over printing details and also put a special on there that may allow some people to get all over printing done at a lower minimum and a lower cost overall, but the special is limited to one color prints. 

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Georgies

hey man, ive got a johaness zimmer. i can do 10c for you np


----------



## potwear

Georgies said:


> hey man, ive got a johaness zimmer. i can do 10c for you np


 Wow! Being really new to this business, I have no idea what you just said; perhaps you could break it down for me. I'm looking for someone with belt printing capabilities; I have some radical designs and customers waiting. Thanks.


----------



## Georgies

ok man. do u want to print on a made up garment? or on fabric?


----------



## potwear

Georgies said:


> ok man. do u want to print on a made up garment? or on fabric?


 I'd prefer to print on a made tee. My pattern covers the entire tee, front and back and is in three colors on a dark tee.


----------



## Georgies

ok, now the best way to avoid smudging is to have the ts pressed befor printing. What colors do you inend to print? im assuming you want to use discharge?


----------



## potwear

Georgies said:


> ok, now the best way to avoid smudging is to have the ts pressed befor printing. What colors do you inend to print? im assuming you want to use discharge?


 Since I don't know silkscreening lingo, I'm not sure; my main concern (aside from smudging) is the obvious appearance on seam lines; I would prefer printing over the seams, to give the shirt a hand-stamped look, as I have literally done (custom rubber stamps) to my prototype. This proved to be extremely labor intensive, although the look is great, hence, I'm looking for someone who can mass produce.


----------



## Georgies

ok well i can help you. We have printed millions all overs.just give us a call, ask gor me or Rita.thats my mom. 514-383-8720.


----------



## Georgies

btw, what numbers are you looking at? (number of garments)


----------



## potwear

Georgies said:


> btw, what numbers are you looking at? (number of garments)


 idk, what's your min.; also, do you have a webpage I can look at to see your work?


----------



## Georgies

man i told my parents for the past 5 years to get a web site. Talk about hard heads. Unfortunatly its not completed yet. We dont really have a minimum. I mean i wont make you 1 piece. But on average our minimum is like 100. But prices vary depending on how many pieces we make. My mom is incharge of sales, im just a printer/quality control and maintenance guy. But im slowely learning how to bargin and become a ppls person. lol

Anyways, just call in the morning, and ask for her. Here in mtl it is preselty 7:50 pm.

We have printed for many BIG names, but i dont think i should name them in public.

anyways, good luck man.


----------



## selanac

Georgies, will he have to pay a import/export tax for your tee's? You're in Canada right?


----------



## Georgies

yes, im in canada. I dont know about fees, theirs a way around it. When you call, my sister can help you out with that. Sorry im not able to give you a straight answer about that.


----------



## selanac

Your sister, or mother?


----------



## Georgies

my sister takes care of paper work,(shipping) my mom is in charge of sales.
My sister said something about nafta. but your really aught to ask her. Her name is Anita.


----------



## Rodney

Georgie, if you email me your business info (contact info, business name, number, location, minimums), I can add your company to the list at the beginning of this thread.

For others interested, in order to avoid self promotional posts, please contact Georgies directly off board via email, phone or private message for sales questions 

Thanks,


----------



## tripleogsmalls

*Re: Please Help! all over printing solution?*

I know of a company in denver, Colorado that can do what your looking for They do screen printing on an automatic and can do seam to seam and even on sleeves. The guys number is (970)618 1625 and his name is sean. Call him he can help.


----------



## WaywardClothing

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



Rodney said:


> I think people mean different things when they say all over printing. To some, your pic would be an all-over print, to others, it might just be an oversized print.
> 
> You can see all-over prints with the belt printer on the website linked above:
> http://www.sunburstapparel.com/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=6&catid=3
> http://www.sunburstapparel.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8&Itemid=14


These links are broken Rodney.


----------



## splathead

*Re: all over printing - screen printing print all-over the t-shirt with a belt printer*



WaywardClothing said:


> These links are broken Rodney.


Just go to the main site address and click on Shirt Gallery.


----------



## Georgies

in my opinion, all over printing on garments & cut panels mean over the edges and seems. 

Then you have all over on fabric... in my opinion that is the best quality you can get.


----------



## spreadingink

Technically, that is all over, but there are things that have to be printed 'all over' that aren't truly all over designs. That really doesn't have anything to do with the quality - it is just the design which dictates the printing method. Some designs aren't meant to go over the edges, and maybe just traverse the sleeve seams on both sides - it's still an all over print though as you have to print it using all over methods to do that. My .02 I guess.

Dave


----------



## Georgies

your right that it doesnt dictate the quality, but keep in mind that most designers know nothing about printing and also want to use the cheapest method as possible. Thats why i say fabric printing would be best for an all over print on and engineered garment. Its all about how much money you have lol


----------



## spreadingink

True, true.... 

Dave


----------



## pacsplash

If you like to know the allover print process please see us on youtube pacificsplash under allover print 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8IrvIaZmjM[/media]


----------



## spreadingink

Looks surprisingly similar to our process too, we just don't do it on a belt, but do on a very large rotary designed for doing all overs. It is interesting to see though as it really does mimic our processes almost all the way through! Thanks,

Dave


----------



## staned

hey dave, i know your step up to all-over printing cost over 100k, has the work load increase met your goals for profit and payoff ? consumables must be staggering. i looked at the falcon jumbo last year at iss long beach and expect to see a couple more in jan. stan


----------



## spreadingink

It hasn't been bad for our business, but it will be a while before we see real 'profit' from the investment as the ROI will take a while yet. Consumables can be high, but the real cost (outside of press and equipment) is the same as it is for everyone - labor and it takes more of it do these type of prints. I would like to figure out a way to get our production rates higher (as would all of us doing this I'm sure), that would help alot and also help lower the costs both to us and the consumer. We have found a few things here and there along the way that have helped increase production, but they really only incremental improvements - nothing that has made me say 'Eureka' yet 

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Georgies

pacsplash -cool video. We have a very similar machine from precision. 


- Dave, we also do allovers on a custom MHM 8 Color machine. Its so cool, but alot of labor is needed and wiping of the tables. Talk about a workout! Thats why the belt is so cool. It cleans the blanket as you produce the garments. But doing the all overs on a made up garment is ALL about the adhesion of the shirt so it doesnt lift off the belt for the next color... We can do plastisol all overs


----------



## spreadingink

Yeah, adhesive is a key not too much not too little. We have found a solution for over print which has helped a lot with our labor and production rates, but it's still a slow print process. We can do soft handed plastisol or water base either one, some art actually works better for plastisol. Until we came up with the solution we are using for over print to keep us from having to wipe the platen everytime I was envying the belt for the washer capability, now, it's really not an issue any longer. Our 8 color has 40x50 platens on it, and the ability to print every head (I can break it down and do standard or jumbo prints on it), but number of colors still gets limited due to the adhesive and registration issues. Truthfully, I really don't want to 8 colors on an all over anyway as it wouldn't be a production friendly thing at all and I don't think I could charge enough to come out on it in the end.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## scott_pxp

Dave- Are you capable of holding a tight registration with belt print? We are using the M&R


----------



## scott_pxp

scott_pxp said:


> Dave- Are you capable of holding a tight registration with belt print? We are using the M&R


challenger for both oversized (jumbo) and all-over prints. Registration is definitely a concern when having multiple colors for the full all-over (belt mimick) print, but on the oversized we have had outstanding results.


----------



## spreadingink

scott_pxp said:


> challenger for both oversized (jumbo) and all-over prints. Registration is definitely a concern when having multiple colors for the full all-over (belt mimick) print, but on the oversized we have had outstanding results.


Yes, we can hold registration to a certain point, we only offer three colors mainly because of this and we do have to put an adhesive in the shirt for multi-color printing. Even with this there will be a higher percentage of waste if the artwork requires critical registration. 

Jumbo prints aren't a problem - totally different process there.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## pacsplash

Hi here is the process we use and we can do 4 color process please see the video [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8IrvIaZmjM[/media]


----------



## Unik Ink

pacsplash said:


> Hi here is the process we use and we can do 4 color process please see the video [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8IrvIaZmjM[/media]


That is very impressive. I find it extremely difficult to keep the shirt stationary even with adhesive on the inside. It is also difficult to make that shirt lays perfectly flat without any folds in the material. Good job.


----------



## Georgies

yeah i agree. Its very time consuming and difficult to get the shirt perfectly flat and seems symetric. I find that the biggest problem is poorly fabricated t-shirts. Most t's now a days have extremly poor consistency in the sewing, which make it difficult to place them perfectly flat. But their are many ways to avoid smudging over the seems. We have basically the same machine as pacsplash, but ours can do up to 8 colors. 

I dont know why ppl dont take the time and print on fabric, then cut and sew. Its SOO much better quality. With our fabric printing machine we can do 10 colors, PERFECT registration thro out the job.

Anyways, this might be a little of topic, but we print some things for nike, and we got an email from them saying that plastisol has been aborted by them, and that most countires of europ have banned the use of plastisol. How long do you guys think it will take for the same rules to be applied to US and Can?


George.


----------



## Unik Ink

I doubt it will. Unless they can prove some kind of serious health concern, I doubt that they will restrict its use.


----------



## aerodynamics

Georgies said:


> I dont know why ppl dont take the time and print on fabric, then cut and sew. Its SOO much better quality. With our fabric printing machine we can do 10 colors, PERFECT registration thro out the job.


It's because the minimums to do cut n sew are so high. A lot of smaller brands don't have the experience or resources to do C/S and thus they opt for belt printing instead. That being said, a small run of belt printed shirts can be equally expensive but I think these brands would much rather move a few belt printed shirts at less profit than hold a bunch of C/S shirts in inventory.


----------



## Georgies

yeah, but times are changing. It probably comes down to the same price, because cut a sew companies are desperate for buisness now a days. china is just killing them. We have our regular customers for fabric printing, and thats because they cant get it done in chine, Basically they are a quality orientated company. I know we used to print over a million meters a year when i was a kid, but now we are lucky if we get 100 000 meters a year. So when things quiet down on the fabric side, usually things pic up on the garment printing side. Ill try to post a video of a 8 color print on a "real" belt Johaness Zimmer machine. Its VERY cool


----------



## entropy

I would be very happy if I could find a shop in Las Vegas that prints with oversize screens and water-based inks. All of the vendors I know won't admit that any of their competitors run water-base, oversize screens or have a belt press.


----------



## Georgies

we do waterbased oversized prints. But unfourtunatly we are not in las vegas. Look at the first page of this thread, their might be somone that maybe be what your looking 4.


----------



## Georgies

This is the video that I promissed. This machine is my baby 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh4t7LvnBnM[/media]


----------



## spreadingink

Very cool belt print! Thanks Georgies


----------



## jimhack3

Georgies said:


> This is the video that I promissed. This machine is my baby
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh4t7LvnBnM[/media]


Thanks for the video Georgies. I can't wait to hear back from Anita, on my order. You guys do fantastic work.

All the Best,
Jimi


----------



## sniperholix

Hi, everyone.....havn't read much of the posts and I am a noob here. I am just a designer, but i wanted to know if there any online companies like zazzle and cafepress that does all over print, where i can upload my design ....and if the customer likes the design and willing to pay the expected high price have it shipped to them. Dunno if this is the place to ask this.


----------



## Unik Ink

I have seen a video of oversize DTG prints, but I do not know of anybody that offers it in the manner those sites do.


----------



## Georgies

Here is a video of an all over fabric print, the machine is called MBK. Its a rotory nickle screen. I printed it yesterday and decided that it would be cool to post a video. sorry about the quality tho, for some reason youtube has decreased the quality of the video. Anyways, enjoy.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgn9v-RM4r8[/media]


----------



## ShirtHelp

Solmu said:


> Yup, lots of startups trying to run before they can walk.



I don't think it's running before you can walk... I think ( for example in my opinion ) it's offering a quality unique garment and only selling small runs ( in the hundreds ) to keep the brand more exclusive.



---


----------



## CarlD

I found another for all over printing:

All Over Printing - All over Shirt printing -24BeltPrinting.com


----------



## Rodney

CarlD said:


> I found another for all over printing:
> 
> All Over Printing - All over Shirt printing -24BeltPrinting.com


Thanks, this company has been added to the first post in the thread.


----------



## Rodney

If you're looking for "one off" or low minimum all over printing, it might be worth checking out Nodbod.com CP - It isn't screen printing of course (they use dye sublimation), but it might fit some folks needs.


----------



## GudT

Have to put a plug in for Pacific Splash in LA. These guys have been doing belt printing/all over designs for years. They know what they are doing and are very respectable. They work with you to help you refine your design and be most cost effective. They are a little pressed to get the shirts done fast because they are so busy, but they are very approachable and easy to work with. We have been very happy with the end product, especially with the print levels; no heavy ink left on the shirts.
They also are good about mistakes and providing an allowance for that since it is harder to be consistent with the output on belt printing.


----------



## mrshadow

Is $38 a good price for that t-shirt ? I mean, you can print for yourself but you can`t print from them and sell. How much you`re gonna ask ? $45 for a tee  Nobody buys it I think  



Rodney said:


> If you're looking for "one off" or low minimum all over printing, it might be worth checking out Nodbod.com CP - It isn't screen printing of course (they use dye sublimation), but it might fit some folks needs.


----------



## mrshadow

Man, it`s one hell of a work  
I really respect the work of the people in printing business.




pacsplash said:


> Here is Pacific Splash
> see our video [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8IrvIaZmjM&feature=channel[/media]


----------



## leadergrafx

$45.00 a shirt sells well and there are pe0ple paying much more for one off custom fulls. we go the sublimation route with our 70" hot oil drum press. most want rolled material to have cut and sewn, but this method give excellant coverage with pre sewn garments also. (not limited to shirts).

Process with a heat press is almost impossible to get even colors because of overlap unless you have a large format press.

Rick Ledenican
Leadergrafx


----------



## Rodney

mrshadow said:


> Is $38 a good price for that t-shirt ? I mean, you can print for yourself but you can`t print from them and sell. How much you`re gonna ask ? $45 for a tee  Nobody buys it I think


Keep in mind this is a *one off* all over print. People will pay surprising prices for one *unique* t-shirt done exactly the way they want.

And yes, there's still room for markup. 

Not all t-shirts sell for $20. There's all kinds of markets


----------



## mrshadow

Rodney said:


> Keep in mind this is a *one off* all over print. People will pay surprising prices for one *unique* t-shirt done exactly the way they want.
> 
> And yes, there's still room for markup.
> 
> Not all t-shirts sell for $20. There's all kinds of markets


Yeah I understand that Rodney  Thanks for your all advices. I`m just too impatient to start somethings. I`ve been searching searching and searching the things, I want to have real things in my hands


----------



## selanac

So Sniperholix's answer is no, there isn't a company like Cafepress for all over printing? What if we all started one, and get the word out to the designers?


----------



## mrshadow

It shouldn`t be that hard to do that.
But what method are you gonna use ? 
Belt print ? Screen print ? DTG ? Dyesub ?

Belt or Screen printing, in my opinion are too slow in progress for a website like cafepress.
You need to use DTG or dyesub. right ?




selanac said:


> So Sniperholix's answer is no, there isn't a company like Cafepress for all over printing? What if we all started one, and get the word out to the designers?


----------



## funkmaster

wow. i think i just wet myself checking out nodbod. holy shnaikeys gotta try that. been using pacsplash for lil bit now. they are good, but always open to a new company. anybody about pricing for nodbod?


----------



## funkmaster

mrshadow said:


> Man, it`s one hell of a work
> I really respect the work of the people in printing business.


that's why their biz is located in LA. hint hint.


----------



## mrshadow

funkmaster said:


> wow. i think i just wet myself checking out nodbod. holy shnaikeys gotta try that. been using pacsplash for lil bit now. they are good, but always open to a new company. anybody about pricing for nodbod?



Did you see the 24 design ? B.Barbaros...it`s me


----------



## Rodney

selanac said:


> So Sniperholix's answer is no, there isn't a company like Cafepress for all over printing? What if we all started one, and get the word out to the designers?


Actually, the NodBod.com site looks like it's very close to what cafepress does with all over printing. It's fairly new.


----------



## mrshadow

Rodney said:


> Actually, the NodBod.com site looks like it's very close to what cafepress does with all over printing. It's fairly new.


Yeah it`s the same thing. Create it and buy it


----------



## mrshadow

funkmaster said:


> wow. i think i just wet myself checking out nodbod. holy shnaikeys gotta try that. been using pacsplash for lil bit now. they are good, but always open to a new company. anybody about pricing for nodbod?


I did that 24 t-shirt for $38 + shipping


----------



## splathead

mrshadow said:


> I did that 24 t-shirt for $38 + shipping



These shirts are 100% polyester, right? So $40+ each! Guess not a viable wholesale supplier?


----------



## mrshadow

splathead said:


> These shirts are 100% polyester, right? So $40+ each! Guess not a viable wholesale supplier?


Yeah 100% poly. Yeah it`s not a good deal for a wholesaler


----------



## funkmaster

mrshadow said:


> Did you see the 24 design ? B.Barbaros...it`s me



DOPE

So, $38 huh? I wonder, if I did 144 pcs, would the price be comparable to using an allover printer like pacsplash. Gotta contact them.


----------



## selanac

Is NodBod.com screen printing or transfers?


----------



## mrshadow

Yeah it`s Dyesub



selanac said:


> Is NodBod.com screen printing or transfers?


----------



## mrshadow

They told the price is gonna be the same for 1 or for 50...I didn`t ask for 144 



funkmaster said:


> DOPE
> 
> So, $38 huh? I wonder, if I did 144 pcs, would the price be comparable to using an allover printer like pacsplash. Gotta contact them.


----------



## funkmaster

mrshadow said:


> They told the price is gonna be the same for 1 or for 50...I didn`t ask for 144


uuuuggh k


----------



## mrshadow

Yeah my reaction was the same 



funkmaster said:


> uuuuggh k


----------



## kamilski81

Has anyone used these guys before? I'm in a bind b/w : 
Spreading Ink
Pacific Splash or,
24 Hour printing

Any recommendations?


----------



## funkmaster

kamilski81 said:


> Has anyone used these guys before? I'm in a bind b/w :
> Spreading Ink
> Pacific Splash or,
> 24 Hour printing
> 
> Any recommendations?


 I use Pacsplash all the time. Printing, they're good, communication with emails is ok...ALWAYS call them if u need to get info back from them so you're not in the dark about your order. You gotta submit a PO also. 24hour doesnt even list an address. im thinking they might just be a middle man and contract out to pacsplash...i had a screenprinting company try to do that to me...trying to make a buck doin nothin... FO REELZ! Dunno about spreading ink...i think they subscribe to this thread though.


----------



## Rodney

kamilski81 said:


> Has anyone used these guys before? I'm in a bind b/w :
> Spreading Ink
> Pacific Splash or,
> 24 Hour printing
> 
> Any recommendations?


I haven't used Spreading Ink, but they were very helpful when I was trying to get quotes. PonyPrinting.com has been very helpful as well.


----------



## DougieN13

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I had found a place in Wisconsin that does the "Print all over", but I can't find the contact info right now.
> 
> The guy told me that their minimums were 144 peices.
> 
> When I find the info, I'll post it.
> 
> *EDIT (by Rodney):*
> 
> To make things easier to find, I'll be listing the sources we know of in this first post. Please keep in mind that all over and oversized printing is a complicated process, so there be higher minimum orders than regular printing. Please have realistic expectations when contacting these businesses. *The smaller the quantity you want to print, the higher your pricing will be per shirt*.
> 
> *Sunburst Apparel* - Sunburst Apparel - Home - 1-800-203-5920 -WI - 300 piece minimum
> 
> *NND Designs* - NND Designs, Inc. - 323-587-3200 - CA
> 
> *4 Season Garment* - 4 Season Garment - 323.312.0555 - CA
> 
> *Clearwater Screen Printing* - Clearwater Screen Printing - 416-661-1578 - Ont, Canada
> 
> *Pacific Splash* - Pacific Splash - 323-726-9900 - Los Angeles, CA
> 
> *Spreading Ink* - Spreading Ink - Temecula, CA. 866-369-1465, 951-506-9697 - 144 piece minimum
> 
> *Unik Ink* - Unik Ink - Madison, MS - 1-888-787-4478 - 100 piece minimum
> 
> *Pony Xpress Printing* - Pony Xpress Printing - Dallas, TX - 1-877-239-3277
> 
> *Madison Avenue Studios* - Madison Avenue Studios - Montreal, Canada (514)-383-8720
> 
> *24 Hour Printing* - 24 Hour Printing - Huntington Beach, CA (714) 357-2689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ZOO-INK* - ZOO-INK - San Francisco, CA - 415-821-6300 - no minimums (please be prepared to pay *much higher* prices for one off proofs and low quantities)





Do you know of any UK screen printers that offer the belt screen printing?

I've been looking everywhere for one!


----------



## Georgies

lol..we do both... u guys gotta look at whats the best quality for your 1$. We do dye subs on 100% cotton. But some times all over belt prints are more efficient depending on what the client needs. 


It shouldnt be one or the other. It should be a multitude of ways for different needs.

just my .02


----------



## Shredder Dog

Does anyone know of any good design tutorials for Corel for all over prints? Or does anyone have any advice for how to transition to this type of design? I use photoshop primarily, but I have a freelance designer that I work with that loves Corel.


----------



## splathead

Are you referring to the shading and texture look that you can get with photoshop?

Corel is certainly not the best tool to do this. Photoshop is 

Or upload a picture of what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## leadergrafx

These are pictures of a shirt we did today training a new gal at sewing. There are so many steps to this process, from design to printing (sublimation) running the rolls of material through the rollers matching everything just right, then the patterns, then sewing, finishing, etc. For her first attempt she was able to get this womens shirt done in 1 hour. She has a long way to go, they say to give her 1 week, 8 hours a day. We outsource the sewing now but need to get the cost down alittle.

Rick


----------



## Rodney

updated the list with a company I saw at ISS Long Beach (speedwear)


----------



## JT_76

Has anyone used a company called Nemecorp? My artist recommended them for all over prints but I wanted to see if anyone had experience with them before I place an order. This is their site: www.nemecorp.com


----------



## Guest

This whole thread has been pretty useful.

But, does ANYONE know who in Australia would do this? I would assume there is some company in Melbourne that could do it.

Please help
SIKES


----------



## GraduateClothing

Yes this is a very usefull thread.


----------



## Rodney

Added Latitudes in Oregon to the list


----------



## DougieN13

Is there any in the UK anyone knows of?


----------



## Georgies

just finished off a 7000 pcs order, 3 colors..i will post the video some time today.


----------



## Georgies

here is the video ... 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXjkIBGtx1c[/media]


----------



## selanac

Someone committed on Contract Printers. They said they're trying to make a buck. We love contract printers. We also save a buck if someone brings us a customer, the we didn't have to market too, nor make the sale. That makes our job easier.


----------



## funkmaster

Georgies said:


> lol..we do both... u guys gotta look at whats the best quality for your 1$. We do dye subs on 100% cotton. But some times all over belt prints are more efficient depending on what the client needs.
> 
> 
> It shouldnt be one or the other. It should be a multitude of ways for different needs.
> 
> just my .02


Are you saying you guys do dye sub like nodbod (all overprint dye sub) does on 100% cotton. I thought it was only possible on polyester? Just trying to see what new options are available to me.


----------



## mrshadow

In all over print for different apparel sizes (XS,S,M,l,Xl,XXL,XXXL) are you using the same screens ?
How do you adjust screen sizes to apparel sizes ? Or are you using different screens ?


----------



## spreadingink

It's almost always done with the same screens unless it is a really large run with a different setup for ea. size, most don't do that though as the cost of the setups drive up the cost from the savings of doing larger runs. We have templates we have made that are measured from shirts so the customer can lay their art out on the template to see how the design will look across the different sizes of shirts.


----------



## mrshadow

Thanks Dave...
Is working on hoodies too much different from working on t-shirts for all-over wise?


----------



## spreadingink

All over hoodies are printed before they are sewn together - usually in large quantities coming from China. I don't know anyone that does all over hoodies after they have been sewn as they don't lay flat and there isn't anyway to hold the fabric together to print a hoodie all over after it has been constructed.


----------



## funkmaster

spreadingink said:


> All over hoodies are printed before they are sewn together - usually in large quantities coming from China. I don't know anyone that does all over hoodies after they have been sewn as they don't lay flat and there isn't anyway to hold the fabric together to print a hoodie all over after it has been constructed.


not necessarily...i've seen all over print hoodies done on a belt printer...quality was just OK, but it suited its purpose, not quite as polished a look as something printed then sewn, but it wasn't that bad. its a good idea to distress the design if it is done that way...helps hide the flaws....oh yeah and they were full zip up hoodies too.


----------



## mrshadow

I ordered all over full zip up hoodie design print...I`m very excited about the result they will come up  I`ll show you the result in a couple of days


----------



## Smalzstein

How many colors has an typical all-over print ?


----------



## Unik Ink

Most are 1-3 colors. When you go above that, color registration starts to become a major issue. The price is also much higher.


----------



## WARdrobe

VERY helpful post, and many thanks to the starter.

A question to the members posting in this thread: Have any of you dealt with any of the companies listed in the first post? What was your experience?

Any posts would be appreciated


----------



## Rodney

> A question to the members posting in this thread: Have any of you dealt with any of the companies listed in the first post? What was your experience?


I've talked to Dave at SpreadingInk.com and the folks at PonyPrinting.com and they both are good people to work with and know their stuff.


----------



## WARdrobe

Thank you sir, I went ahead and looked at Spreading Ink and they seem like a sound company


----------



## selanac

Why don't the posters on this thread buy their own screen printing press? I've seen many units for sale including flash dryers and conveyor dryers. It might not be as fast as someone with a conveyor all-over screen printer, but to be truthful, you could use a large table. You can make registration attachments to create multiple colors. There's a guy on ebay that says a single press, and you can buy his registration adapters for multiple colors. For all-over printers, just make a larger platen out of a 3/4 plywood.


----------



## splathead

selanac said:


> Why don't the posters on this thread buy their own screen printing press? I've seen many units for sale including flash dryers and conveyor dryers. It might not be as fast as someone with a conveyor all-over screen printer, but to be truthful, you could use a large table. You can make registration attachments to create multiple colors. There's a guy on ebay that says a single press, and you can buy his registration adapters for multiple colors. For all-over printers, just make a larger platen out of a 3/4 plywood.


One reason I think is because it takes a lot more than just a press. 

I don't think they make flash dryers large enough. You would need oversized screens, oversized platen, an oversized exposure unit, an oversized squeegee, and an oversized film printer. 

It's very, very difficult to properly screen over seams and collars with a manual press. Maintaining a constant pressure on a 36 inch squeegee is difficult, at best. An automatic press is a must.


----------



## kdowney

Thanks for the info. Seems like every thread I read I get more and more good information. Glad I found this forum.


----------



## Solmu

splathead said:


> One reason I think is because it takes a lot more than just a press.


This is certainly true. For many people the reasons not to do your own all-over printing are the same as the reasons not to do your own printing at all, multiplied.



splathead said:


> Maintaining a constant pressure on a 36 inch squeegee is difficult, at best. An automatic press is a must.


A 28-30 inch squeegee would handle even a 3XL (unless you need to get sleeves fully involved ), and those are easy enough to handle manually.

If you're printing on that sort of scale manually, you'd usually use waterbased ink (or maybe discharge if you're doing all-over onto seams and not just oversized) and print on-contact. The squeegee pretty much glides across the mesh.

You'll need to pick up some new equipment and some new skills to do it, so I'm certainly not perplexed by the fact that not everyone wants to take the DIY approach, but it's not _that_ hard.

I'd volunteer for a manually printed two colour all-over print, over seams, etc. etc. before I'd do a typical butt registered black shirt carousel print, or anything four colour process. It's just a question of where the focus of your training is; for me it's fabric lengths (which lends itself nicely to all-over printing), rather than pumping out typical commercial t-shirt work. I'd be bound to make stupid mistakes if I had to do a 500 shirt run for a band, but stick me in front of a 40 foot print table and I'm perfectly comfortable. My point being, it's what's unfamiliar or unpracticed that is scary. None of this is particularly difficult once you've taken the time to learn it.


----------



## selanac

Have you guys and gals seen the pictures of some screen printers in China. They have these huge tables and rows of t-shirts, and one guy per row. Now those aren't over-sized, I'm just amazed how they screen print. 

Many people have made jigs to compensate for the collars or seams. You can easley route a groove in the platen for seams and colors or use card board or plastic to raise the rest of the t-shirt up. 

Now that I remembered someones comment about the over-sized flash drive, one of the vendors listed in this forum sells larger flash dryers. I think it's either screen printing supply or silk screening supplies. He's one of the guys that always post videos on You Tube. I met the guy at one of the shows, he's a nice guy, and very smart. And no, he didn't pay me to say that, lol.


----------



## FighterShirts

I'm in Toronto. So, what would you guys and gals say an all over print would cost with 3 colors on the front and back plus one color foiling for about 300 t-shirts?


----------



## Donlucci

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rodney

FighterShirts said:


> I'm in Toronto. So, what would you guys and gals say an all over print would cost with 3 colors on the front and back plus one color foiling for about 300 t-shirts?


Best way to find out would be to contact the companies directly with your design to get a quote. It's hard to say without seeing the design.


----------



## Rodney

> Why don't the posters on this thread buy their own screen printing press?


A big reason might be that not everyone on the forum wants to be a t-shirt printer. Some just want to focus on selling their designs or marketing or other aspects of their business.

Same reason why your customers come to you for printing instead of buying their own printing press. Let the experts do what they are good at


----------



## funkmaster

Quote:




















Why don't the posters on this thread buy their own screen printing press? 















{A big reason might be that not everyone on the forum wants to be a t-shirt printer. Some just want to focus on selling their designs or marketing or other aspects of their business.

Same reason why your customers come to you for printing instead of buying their own printing press. Let the experts do what they are good at }

lol...that was a polite way of saying duuuhhh.

BTW im exhibiting at the Magic Fahsion/Trade Show in Las Vegas, going on Sunday to see the first day of sourcing, so hopefully I can see what some overseas companies can offer in terms of all over printing and other services, price range, minimums, etc.....i'll report back when i have time.


----------



## selanac

Meaning Fashion Show


----------



## mdkuli

I'm a screen printer in Southern California and I have a couple customers with their own t-shirt and fleece lines that are specifically looking for belt screen printing on their shirts. The list at the top of this thread is pretty old (2005) . Is there anyone that can assist with the names / info for belt screen printer in local SoCal today?

Thanks

Mark D. Kuli
Kustom Imprints


----------



## Unik Ink

mdkuli said:


> I'm a screen printer in Southern California and I have a couple customers with their own t-shirt and fleece lines that are specifically looking for belt screen printing on their shirts. The list at the top of this thread is pretty old (2005) . Is there anyone that can assist with the names / info for belt screen printer in local SoCal today?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mark D. Kuli
> Kustom Imprints


The list is updated regularly. There were only a few names on the list when the thread was started. There are several on the list from California that may be able to help you.


----------



## spreadingink

We're still here...., but don't have any time to get around here much these days....worked til 2am last night 

Dave


----------



## Solmu

mdkuli said:


> The list at the top of this thread is pretty old (2005).


The list was updated in April 2009, not 2005.


----------



## RaphaelGandara

Solmu said:


> The list was updated in April 2009, not 2005.


I would like to know, how those brands can have a good printing service like this in So Cal, since they are all LA-based.

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/solissf_2070_268929674

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/solissf_2069_232074937

Thanks.
Raphael


----------



## Georgies

that last shirt looks like cut&sew..

heres a vid of an all over discharge print we did last month...[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9CA5R0pHPQ[/media]


----------



## Georgies

hey Rodney. been a while..i was just going threw the pages of this thread and noticed that all the previous videos that were posted by me or other members are not their anymore...how come?


----------



## splathead

Georgies said:


> hey Rodney. been a while..i was just going threw the pages of this thread and noticed that all the previous videos that were posted by me or other members are not their anymore...how come?


I'll let Rodney give you an official answer, but there seems to be some bug in the system. If I hit Reply To Post on your posts with video, the video link shows up. Otherwise, I can't see it either.


----------



## RaphaelGandara

splathead said:


> i'll let rodney give you an official answer, but there seems to be some bug in the system. If i hit reply to post on your posts with video, the video link shows up. Otherwise, i can't see it either.


nice work from madison av. Studio.

Anyone from so-cal area doing the same thing?


----------



## Rodney

RaphaelGandara said:


> nice work from madison av. Studio.
> 
> Anyone from so-cal area doing the same thing?


There are several printers listed in the first post of this thread that are located in Southern, CA.


----------



## Rodney

Georgies said:


> hey Rodney. been a while..i was just going threw the pages of this thread and noticed that all the previous videos that were posted by me or other members are not their anymore...how come?


It looks like some type of bug with the way the videos are linked. I'll look into it. 

PS. If you have questions directly for me or feedback about the forum, it's best to send an email or send me a PM instead of posting it in the threads  There are 1000's of posts, and it's likely a question to me deep within a thread could get missed.


----------



## Georgies

heres another one..i like this one big time


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz1UTq6KjlE[/media]

now on this print some ppl might argue that u dont need to use discharge, but the white is much brighter...the video doesnt give it justice...


----------



## Georgies

heres another one, pretty nice

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTU1UC_EU_E[/media]


----------



## SIC J

Georgies said:


> heres another one, pretty nice
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTU1UC_EU_E[/media]


 
This is a great thread. Now I didnt read through all 22 pages but I do have a question that I didnt see the answer to. I saw the video and it answered some of the questions for me but......

And this is a question that anyone can answer if you know the answer.....

Can the "all-over" printing be done as in wrapping over the shoulder, around the sides and onto the sleeves with the shirt already built? Or is that style done with just the fabris and then the shirt built?

I've had people tell me it can only be done 1 way or the other. No one seems to agree. haha


----------



## spreadingink

SIC J said:


> Can the "all-over" printing be done as in wrapping over the shoulder, around the sides and onto the sleeves with the shirt already built? Or is that style done with just the fabris and then the shirt built?
> 
> I've had people tell me it can only be done 1 way or the other. No one seems to agree. haha


Wrap prints are best done prior to the shirt being sewn - there are a ton of issues with registering a print front to back regardless of where it wraps (at the shoulder or at the side). If it wraps at the shoulder and the side, it's really not possible to do the art in such a way as to have it mate perfectly in all of those different locations without the printing being done on flat panels and then being mated up during the sewing. 

All designs are different and while it is generally not easy or adviseable to do an all over wrap on finished goods it can - "sometimes" be done, but if you are seeking perfection then it is better done before the garment is sewn together. 

Some wraps that look like all over prints are actually just multiple jumbo prints tied together around the shirt with different sized art for ea. size garment so that they wrap correctly.

Hope this helps.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## ScreenPrintH2O

Action Engineering makes a special "flip pallet" that can print full bleed on one side, then be flipped over and mounted in the same place for full wraps around the shoulders. 

There were also precision oval presses that had a function where you could print down one side of the oval, and set the machine to flip the pallet over and print the wrap around over the shoulders down the other side of the machine. Really cool. I almost bought one like that, but the guy selling it was a jerk and way overestimated what the machine was worth. 90K for a beat up machine from 1993...doubt it.

here's the action engineering pallets.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bCUoqZxfNc&feature=channel_page


----------



## spreadingink

True.... We have looked at those pallets, but there are issues with them (from Action) that wouldn't work well on an auto (they look like they would work well for a manual print all over job though). The other issue with the flip pallets from Action Engineering is that the top pallet that holds the shirt is about 1/8th of an inch thick so there will be a gap along the outer edges of the shirt. So while the print may register correctly front to back - there is likely to be at least 1/8th of an inch gap at the sides where the prints should meet.


----------



## ScreenPrintH2O

I haven't tried out those pallets, but I can see how they would probably work a lot better on a manual press. There is still a 16 color precision with the flip pallets sitting in a warehouse in South Carolina if your interested...haha.

I see you've got one of those oversized anatol machines, I looked at one of those about 6 months a How do you like it?


----------



## spreadingink

I like it, but it takes a ton of real estate (26 foot in diameter) - gotta be about one of the biggest 8 color carousels around.... 

We looked at the action pallets and I even have some interest, but I think if we were to go down that road we would have to have them come out as I think they would have to be custom manufactured to work well on our press - the standard pallets they show on their website would not work without some custom engineering. By the time you buy a full set of what you need to do this you basically have an investment equal in cost to a small auto though - ouch!

Dave


----------



## Unik Ink

Another thing about the flip all over pallets, how do you cure the ink on the bottom side of the shirt? The guy from Action Engineering tried to sell me the flip pallets, and that was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## spreadingink

They say you flash prior to turning over.... I don't use a flash that is that large on all over's the amperage for that flash was over 150 Amps!!! Hence, water base and discharge, but that would still be an issue and trying to flash that to a partial enough cure to allow you to flip them would be an issue. After all that you would still end up having to run them through the dryer twice. They seem like a good idea at first, but the more you know about doing this stuff the more they don't really seem like a reasonable alternative - there are more issues than immediately come to mind.

Dave


----------



## printing40years

http://www.fujifilmsericol.com/products/


----------



## dsclothing

What is the cheapest way I can have a "soft" or dye ink printed covering all of the shirt (light patterns). Then I just need another screen print covering the front of the shirt which will be the main design covering the chest area.

My quantity is ranging from a dozen to two dozen. So I looked into digital printing but the quotes for an all over shirt price is $20-25 dollars per shirt which is quite expensive. Anybody have a better solution?


----------



## spreadingink

For that few a shirts that is about the best price you are likely to find. We screen print them, but my minimum is 144 per design - there are others that may be a little lower, most have higher minimums. There is a company (listed elsewhere in this thread somewhere) that does one off and small run dye sub all overs but they are in the price range (I think) that you quoted here for those quantities.

Hope this helps. 

Dave


----------



## spreadingink

seriwiz said:


> http://www.fujifilmsericol.com/products/


We like your CYMK water base and your dayglow discharges and use them.

Dave


----------



## ScreenPrintH2O

spreadingink said:


> They say you flash prior to turning over.... I don't use a flash that is that large on all over's the amperage for that flash was over 150 Amps!!! Hence, water base and discharge, but that would still be an issue and trying to flash that to a partial enough cure to allow you to flip them would be an issue. After all that you would still end up having to run them through the dryer twice. They seem like a good idea at first, but the more you know about doing this stuff the more they don't really seem like a reasonable alternative - there are more issues than immediately come to mind.
> 
> Dave


Precision made a top and bottom heat dryer that was designed for curing on their flip pallet oval printers. They also had poles that ran through the dryer for hanging garments and towels. These things were giant monster dryers though. We run 3 20X28 flashes on our large press and they really suck up the power!


----------



## spreadingink

Yeah - I've seen some of those pole dryers - cool, big beast of a dryer! What I can't figure is that you are going to flip it on press though and you still have to have a decent enough cure to do that and not make a mess everywhere. I have some of those 20x28 flashes - mine are 65 amps ea. and they do suck up the power and will flat burn a garment to a crisp if you aren't paying attention.


----------



## Georgies

im intrested in that precision machine...i also have the flip pallets on my precision ultimate...they work very well. just its alot of work...


----------



## printing40years

Precision was purchased by M & R Equipment out of Chicago, IL. Check their website


----------



## EvencCLothing

Hey Everyone here is a printing cmpany you dont wanna use it Artillery Distribution out of OC california...
THey are thieves they take you money and never print anything...
there on myspace to...
there website is WWW.artillerydistribution.com 
Devin And Sean are thiefs please dont use themmm...thanks


----------



## funkmaster

EvencCLothing said:


> Hey Everyone here is a printing cmpany you dont wanna use it Artillery Distribution out of OC california...
> THey are thieves they take you money and never print anything...
> there on myspace to...
> there website is WWW.artillerydistribution.com
> Devin And Sean are thiefs please dont use themmm...thanks


I've seen them before on myspace...what happened?


----------



## Unik Ink

EvencCLothing said:


> Hey Everyone here is a printing cmpany you dont wanna use it Artillery Distribution out of OC california...
> THey are thieves they take you money and never print anything...
> there on myspace to...
> there website is WWW.artillerydistribution.com
> Devin And Sean are thiefs please dont use themmm...thanks


I went to their website. It looks like they are designers, not printers. I lol'ed at the one guy that had prison time listed as his design credentials. What did they do?


----------



## EvencCLothing

ya they say they do design and print cards etc...
Pretty much i paid them 1,900 bucks to get 300 tees with a all over print...And they never sent them i called they ifnored my calls when they did answer they said there getting done same thing over and over...I asked were there new location is they give me fake or old addresses they used to be out...I told them i wanna take them to court but they wont me up or give address to serve then...And Sean Meyers lives in mexico now go figure.....I hope this helps everyone and everyone can spread the word...


----------



## mrshadow

Is there a specific thread for this title guys ?
I lost $2000 to another company in Ohio (All Over Printing) We should let people know about bastards like these


----------



## Acer

I'm Looking for All Over with Foil Foil Printer in China, India or the UK.

The cost must be realistic and quality high for retail sale.

If you can help please get in touch.

Many Thanks,


----------



## Unik Ink

mrshadow said:


> Is there a specific thread for this title guys ?
> I lost $2000 to another company in Ohio (All Over Printing) We should let people know about bastards like these


I don't think that they do their own all over printing. Over the past year I have been contacted by Chris from APP via email a few times about providing contract printing for them. He said that they had the machines to print all over, but they were going to start subcontracting all over printing. I just noticed that their website is down with only an email address. Not sure what is going on with them. Sorry to hear that you lost money with these guys. On a side note, I have noticed several companies that pop up under paid google advertising for all over printing only to have a dead web address a few months later. These are most likely scams. When I was in college, there was someone that took out the entire front inside cover of the phonebook as an advertisement for a new screenprinting business. They collected money from different organizations from when the phone book came out in June until about September then skipped town. It's always good to do a business check on companies that you are not familiar with. If I have any doubts, I do a whois.net check and also check the company out at the Secretary of State's database for the state in which it is incorporated.


----------



## spreadingink

Unik Ink said:


> I don't think that they do their own all over printing. Over the past year I have been contacted by Chris from APP via email a few times about providing contract printing for them.


Hi Justin! 

I am with you - these guys have contacted us for the same thing as well - told us they had tremendous volume and needed to off load some of it and asked for our contract pricing and then they would disappear as soon as I would dig about trying to get any details out of them. I think we were contacted at least twice last year by them (and it's funny each time they acted as if they hadn't previously contacted us). I also followed the link to their website the other day when this popped up and noticed it was down or way pared down from what it was. 

I'm sorry as well that people have lost money there though. All over prints are fairly hard to do (as compared to most other parts of our business) and now that they are more common place it seems that fewer people that want them really understand that - just because I think you see more of them in the market place. 

While we have internally honed our processes to increase our productivity with these prints it didn't happen overnight and took a lot of work to get there, and while they aren't necessarily easier to do we have built up production processes that allow us to _do them easier_ - that doesn't mean they are any less complicated to pull off - even with the experience we have doing them they don't come close to matching a standard 12x12 (with one to ten colors) print over a platen on a 12 color rotary though.

They are different animals and probably always will be.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## N3P2

Hi
i'm searching for all over t shirts print compagnies in europe
may somebody help me? 

thank you


----------



## funkmaster

mrshadow said:


> Is there a specific thread for this title guys ?
> I lost $2000 to another company in Ohio (All Over Printing) We should let people know about bastards like these


I had a feeling guys like that with extremely limited info on their websites were scam artists or subcontracting out. BTW I called it on 24 HOUR PRINTING also, look at their site now. It redirects from the original URL and takes you to customizing M&M candy faces. FAKE! I got a crazy quote from them sometime last year. It didn't contain any info about a business location or address until I mentioned it on this thread, then all of a sudden they're in Huntington Beach.

MODS, I propose you delete 24 HOUR PRINTING AND AMERICAN PRINT PRO from the list...scum bags...All in favor?

Also, since the list includes reputable companies that I myself use, I feel it unfair to list any company that doesn't have a website with more info than an email. Sorry UNIK INK, but the link to your website looks awfully similar to the scam artists listed above.

So Mods again, list only websites from companies that at least look like real businesses. "Parking pages" with only an email and or phone number just doesn't cut it. We want to help people not redirect them to wolves in sheep's clothing. I can personally vouch for Pacific Splash, Sunburst Apparel, and Pony Xpress.

Sorry for the rant, that stuff just pisses me off. We're all just trying to get our piece of the pie. Hats off to those who earn their money.


----------



## Rodney

> MODS, I propose you delete 24 HOUR PRINTING AND AMERICAN PRINT PRO from the list...scum bags.


If you want to get in contact with the mods, it's best to send us an email or PM, as we don't get a chance to read every single post on the forum. We don't want your question to get overlooked 

I think it's safe to remove those companies from the list. I'll do that now.





> Also, since the list includes reputable companies that I myself use, I feel it unfair to list any company that doesn't have a website with more info than an email.


I'm not sure that would be fair, as some of those companies (like Unikink) are VERY reputable. UnikInk does great prints (I just saw some on display at the ISS Show in Long Beach as an award winning print!). 



> So Mods again, list only websites from companies that at least look like real businesses. "Parking pages" with only an email and or phone number just doesn't cut it. We want to help people not redirect them to wolves in sheep's clothing.


It's also important to keep in mind that the list is just that...a "list". It's not a recommendation or an endorsement for the printers listed, it is simply a collection of the printers that members have found that do that type of printing. It's still up to each person to do their own research and checks before handing their money over in any type of transaction.

You can share reviews and experiences with printers at PrinterListings.com (if the printer is listed there). Hopefully that will give people the opportunity to recommend the great companies they've worked with and share their experiences with others so it makes it easier to pick a good company to work with.


----------



## funkmaster

Rodney said:


> If you want to get in contact with the mods, it's best to send us an email or PM, as we don't get a chance to read every single post on the forum. We don't want your question to get overlooked
> 
> I think it's safe to remove those companies from the list. I'll do that now.



No prob, I was just putting it out there, I figured someone would see it eventually.




Rodney said:


> I'm not sure that would be fair, as some of those companies (like Unikink) are VERY reputable. UnikInk does great prints (I just saw some on display at the ISS Show in Long Beach as an award winning print!).



See, that's perfectly fine. As long as someone like you can vouch for them, GREAT. I don't have a problem with that.



Rodney said:


> It's also important to keep in mind that the list is just that...a "list". It's not a recommendation or an endorsement for the printers listed, it is simply a collection of the printers that members have found that do that type of printing. It's still up to each person to do their own research and checks before handing their money over in any type of transaction.


You are correct, it is just a list, but at the same time are we just going to put any ole company that we find up on that list without doing a little research as members of this forum. When I google: "ALL OVER PRINT" this thread pops up. I see that list. An uniformed person may take it at face value and think every company on that list is worth a darn. People come here and look for information. Why not play it safe and do a service to the printing community? I myself have used that list in the past. The very first indicator of a safety cushion for me is if a company has a complete website that shows contact info including business location. That's somewhat reassuring. More power to UNIK INK. I'm not bagging on him, but I never bothered to call or email him when I see companies like Pac Splash, Pony Xpress and Sunburst. They all have informative websites that make them look like professional companies that don't print out of their garage or some fly by night operation trying to make a quick buck.


----------



## splathead

> You are correct, it is just a list, but at the same time are we just going to put any ole company that we find up on that list without doing a little research as members of this forum.


It's unrealistic to think the mods or forum contributors have the time, or the resources, to do research checks on every company they list on the forum.

I provide companies names to inquiries all the time if I know they do what the poster is looking for. It doesn't mean I have used them, and it certainly doesn't mean I have done research on them.

This is an open forum where anyone is allowed to register and post what they want. Readers looking for information must keep that in mind. Caveat emptor certainly applies to any forum. It's up to the person looking for the service to do their own research.


----------



## Rodney

> You are correct, it is just a list, but at the same time are we just going to put any ole company that we find up on that list without doing a little research as members of this forum.
> 
> People come here and look for information. Why not play it safe and do a service to the printing community?


Hopefully folks understand that this is a forum where anyone can post anything they want. Posts aren't "fact checked", and a lot of what is posted is based on personal opinion. With 1000's of posts each week, it would be an impossible task to fact check every post.

For example: People still sometimes post that the "poor mans copyright" is a good way to copyright when it's been posted many times that it just doesn't work. All we can do is post corrected information when we find it.

It still boils down to personal responsibility. Even if someone "reputable" says a company is good, that doesn't mean you'll have a good experience with that company. They are just sharing *their* experience. Each person has to take the information posted here at face value and do a bit of their own homework to see how each recommendation fits their needs.



> They all have informative websites that make them look like professional companies that don't print out of their garage or some fly by night operation trying to make a quick buck.


I agree that it would be great if every company had a perfect website, but unfortunately, that doesn't always happen. 

Some of the best prints come out of people's garages and I've heard horror stories from people who have had horrible prints that come from companies with professional websites.

It's up to each individual to pick which factors are important to them. Some don't care if a company has *any* website and some of the top printers in the world may not have a website at all. Some may not care about the size of the company as long as the prints turn out well. Each person has to do their own research and decide what company best fits their needs based on their own personal criteria. 

All we can do is pass along leads, opinions and experiences; not guarantees


----------



## funkmaster

splathead said:


> It's unrealistic to think the mods or forum contributors have the time, or the resources, to do research checks on every company they list on the forum.
> 
> I provide companies names to inquiries all the time if I know they do what the poster is looking for. It doesn't mean I have used them, and it certainly doesn't mean I have done research on them.
> 
> This is an open forum where anyone is allowed to register and post what they want. Readers looking for information must keep that in mind. Caveat emptor certainly applies to any forum. It's up to the person looking for the service to do their own research.


I've only provided suggestions, things that in my opinion are simply helpful. Obviously, if mods or admins dont realistically have time to deal with all of that, that's perfectly fine, it's not my forum. I totally agree that anyone doing their due diligence should take the time to consider who they are going to do business with. That should be a given no matter what. I've stated my opinion on something that I thought could potentially benefit people who work hard for their money. I feel for anybody who drops $2k and gets swindled. I hate crooks. My only intent here is to learn and help if/when I can. Rodney does an awesome job with this, no gripes there.


----------



## Rodney

> I've stated my opinion on something that I thought could potentially benefit people who work hard for their money. I feel for anybody who drops $2k and gets swindled. I hate crooks


We all hate crooks and I hate it when people get swindled too. 

I really do appreciate the suggestion. 

I'm more than happy to remove the company from the list so more people don't get taken. 

However, some things are beyond the scope of the abilities of a forum (which is why we created PrinterListings so people could get and give feedback about printers they've used and make them easier to find)


----------



## funkmaster

Rodney said:


> I agree that it would be great if every company had a perfect website, but unfortunately, that doesn't always happen.
> 
> Some of the best prints come out of people's garages and I've heard horror stories from people who have had horrible prints that come from companies with professional websites.
> 
> It's up to each individual to pick which factors are important to them. Some don't care if a company has *any* website and some of the top printers in the world may not have a website at all. Some may not care about the size of the company as long as the prints turn out well. Each person has to do their own research and decide what company best fits their needs based on their own personal criteria.
> 
> All we can do is pass along leads, opinions and experiences; not guarantees


You don't have to have a perfect website but as the saying goes: presentation is everything...it says alot about a company, even the unintended. I brought up websites since we're on an internet forum. A click here a click there, good bye $2k. In the end, I whole heartedly agree, it's up to each person to check the facts....all of the above was just my opinion, it is what it is. I don't expect changes to this forum or the way things are done here.


----------



## funkmaster

Rodney said:


> We all hate crooks and I hate it when people get swindled too.
> 
> I really do appreciate the suggestion.
> 
> I'm more than happy to remove the company from the list so more people don't get taken.
> 
> However, some things are beyond the scope of the abilities of a forum (which is why we created PrinterListings so people could get and give feedback about printers they've used and make them easier to find)


Sounds good to me, Rod. Alright, next subject.


----------



## Unik Ink

I totally understand the post about our website. I have had the landing page with contact info there for close to a year now. We have been collecting samples from orders that we have printed over the past year, and had a photographer come in for a photoshoot about a month ago. I have been working like crazy on our new website, especially since there seems to be more and more questionable all over printers popping up. The designing is no problem, the coding is taking forever. I'm weak on the coding end. I have posted on this forum almost daily for 3 years now, and would be glad to personally answer any questions for anyone wary of our temporary site. I also have references available, some from this very forum. If you'll remember, Pony Printing also had a single page for 8 months or so while they were building their site, so a single page website is not always a barometer of quality. _Sneak Peek_


----------



## funkmaster

Unik Ink said:


> I totally understand the post about our website. I have had the landing page with contact info there for close to a year now. We have been collecting samples from orders that we have printed over the past year, and had a photographer come in for a photoshoot about a month ago. I have been working like crazy on our new website, especially since there seems to be more and more questionable all over printers popping up. The designing is no problem, the coding is taking forever. I'm weak on the coding end. I have posted on this forum almost daily for 3 years now, and would be glad to personally answer any questions for anyone wary of our temporary site. I also have references available, some from this very forum. If you'll remember, Pony Printing also had a single page for 8 months or so while they were building their site, so a single page website is not always a barometer of quality. Sneak Peek


That looks like it's going to be niiice.


----------



## Rodney

Unik Ink said:


> the coding is taking forever. I'm weak on the coding end


The new site is looking purdy!

Skip the coding and pay someone to do it  I've used PSDxHTML and they charge $89 to take your mockup and code it into HTML. There are other services that may also do it for a bit less, but that's who I've used several times.

If you power your new site with Wordpress (which I would recommend, as it makes it easier to manage and create new pages), you can also get someone to make a wordpress template for you at the same time that they code from your design file.

PS. I've got an HD video of one of your award winning prints on display that I just took at ISS Long Beach. Should have it uploaded soon.


----------



## Unik Ink

Rodney said:


> The new site is looking purdy!
> 
> Skip the coding and pay someone to do it  I've used PSDxHTML and they charge $89 to take your mockup and code it into HTML. There are other services that may also do it for a bit less, but that's who I've used several times.


Awesome, thanks. I will definitely give them a call.



Rodney said:


> PS. I've got an HD video of one of your award winning prints on display that I just took at ISS Long Beach. Should have it uploaded soon.


Great, can't wait to see it. I'm bummed that I couldn't make the show. We were pretty slow for the first part of the month, but the second half has been full throttle, and I couldn't get away.


----------



## dx379

Unik Ink said:


> Awesome, thanks. I will definitely give them a call.
> 
> 
> Great, can't wait to see it. I'm bummed that I couldn't make the show. We were pretty slow for the first part of the month, but the second half has been full throttle, and I couldn't get away.


Unik - I sent you an email 

Jonny


----------



## Georgies

Award winning prints? Im very intrested in seeing this... somewhat of my competitive side


----------



## Rodney

Georgies said:


> Award winning prints? Im very intrested in seeing this... somewhat of my competitive side


If you click the Impressions Award link in his signature you can see the magazine issue with his design/print in it.


----------



## gotscrewed

My stomache is so sick I just happen to google Sean Myers Artillery Distribution and found this. This POS has $24000.00 of my money and I only have $4600.00 in product and he keeps doing the same run around with us. We are a very small clothing store. I don't know what to do at this point anyone please chime in


----------



## gotscrewed

Unik Ink said:


> I went to their website. It looks like they are designers, not printers. I lol'ed at the one guy that had prison time listed as his design credentials. What did they do?


Yes you don't wanna use these guys Artillery Distribution Sean Myers they are crooks they just did it to us they have $24000.00 of our money and won't send us product


----------



## funkmaster

gotscrewed said:


> Yes you don't wanna use these guys Artillery Distribution Sean Myers they are crooks they just did it to us they have $24000.00 of our money and won't send us product


That sucks! Most likely a civil court dispute, but you could try talking to your local law enforcement or lawyer to see if criminal charges could be filed against them...never hurts. Find their place of business (Orange, CA?) and complain to the local city government that allows them to do business. Maybe that could add pressure to revoke their business license. Tell the BBB (Better Business Bureau). If they did that to me, I'd be on a personal mission to shut them down and make an example of them. We all work hard for our $, thieves suck.

BTW-their website is down, but their myspace is still available.


----------



## funkmaster

gotscrewed said:


> Yes you don't wanna use these guys Artillery Distribution Sean Myers they are crooks they just did it to us they have $24000.00 of our money and won't send us product


Looks like they're already being sued:

Grooms et al v. Legge et al :: Justia Dockets & Filings


----------



## jtorres020

DO NOT use alloverscreenprinting.com!!! They are a scam!! They took 100 shirts of mine from a contract order along with the $310.00 charge from them!! I placed an order over a month ago and received no product and now no one picks up the phone or answers emails!!


----------



## selanac

Wow, I'm surprised about All over Printing. A year or two back, a few people on this site were bragging about them, and how well they did. Unless they were the ones doing the bragging. I didn't check cause I didn't need their service. Hope you resolve this with them. 

I never thought All Over printing would be that much of a deal.


----------



## funkmaster

selanac said:


> Wow, I'm surprised about All over Printing. A year or two back, a few people on this site were bragging about them, and how well they did. Unless they were the ones doing the bragging. I didn't check cause I didn't need their service. Hope you resolve this with them.
> 
> I never thought All Over printing would be that much of a deal.


They were probably the ones bragging. They probably still troll around this forum looking for victims. BTW, I received an unsolicited email from an All Over Print Company out of nowhere just today.

They say they're brand new and have the only 8 color belt printer in the US. I'll list their info, but beware, I have a funny ALLOVERPRINTING.COM feeling about them. I also doubt they print Cage Fighter's (CF) shirts, since ALLOVERPRINTING.COM used the same CF tee on their website. Their info:

desertalloverprint.com - Desert All Over Print

They have a descent looking website but no real informative content. I'm skeptical because I received my first email from Matthew Belch, but when I opened it, it read, "...my name is Jesus Lopez..." and it wasn't from a company email address, it was from a live.com email. A few hours later I received a second email from DAOP basically saying the same thing but this time using the company's url associated email. Either way, I'm skeptical with the all over scam artists trolling around so this is just a word of warning. They do list a physical address on their website (Las Vegas) so maybe someone in Vegas can check it out in person. Their domain name (URL) was just created on 5/27/10.


----------



## EvencCLothing

Ya there area alot of scammers i posted a thread awhile back about Artillery distributions.
Which they call themselves artillery designs...
Owners are Devin Mercado And Sean Meyers...
Watch out.....
But if you are looking for a good all over printer. They are in california.
Iconscreenprinting.com
And Brian is who i talk to..
But with all over printing the have a 300 min... But they will send you samples.. Thats how i started with them... And they printed for Fatal 
Clothing out here in cali... hope that helps.


----------



## Rodney

> But if you are looking for a good all over printer. They are in california.
> Iconscreenprinting.com


The address on the Iconscreenprinting.com site says Erie, PA, not CA. Is that the same people you used?


----------



## EvencCLothing

im sorry guys its. 
www.iconscreening.com

off red gum.. my mistake sorry 
let him know jason from Even Clothing sent ya.. cool guys there


----------



## CombatFighter

jtorres020 said:


> DO NOT use alloverscreenprinting.com!!! They are a scam!! They took 100 shirts of mine from a contract order along with the $310.00 charge from them!! I placed an order over a month ago and received no product and now no one picks up the phone or answers emails!!


I have just done business with them as well. After 3 months i havent received everything. I actually had shirts show up with holes in them. Reported them to the BBB but since they didn't answer their emails or calls, the BBB couldn't do anything. Supposedly they just went out of business or so i was told....because they still owe me 55 shirts. so in other words DO NOT do business with them.


----------



## DAOP702

We do "TRUE" all over screen printing up to 8 COLORS with a BELT PRINTER. Come check us out at desertalloverprint.com Thanks


----------



## CombatFighter

DAOP- I will look into you guys for our next print.

For anyone to answer....Who does Tapout, and Throwdown and all these large MMA brands use for printing services? I know, or at least i was told Affliction does their own.


----------



## DAOP702

Not to self promote but our production manager has printed multiple accounts for tap-out and silverstar. You are correct on affliction they do own half of screen printing facility which do there own printing.


----------



## crcrhinestones

I am looking for all over print shirts with small minimums...i am an itty bitty company and want some all over print shirts to apply rhinestone designs to...i am really only wanting 10 or less shirts right now to see how well they go over...any suggestions?


----------



## brau9679

I am new so not sure where to post this but I just used a company in Chicago called Sharprint for my over sized and all-over work. They use Sunburst as well to outsource TURE Belt Printing needs but 90% of the work they get is done on their Alpha 8 and other oversized equipment. The cool thing about the flat table printing they do vs. belt printing is how tight the registration is. I did a simulated process job on a dark shirt from ladies small through mens XL and it was off all 4 sides of the shirt. I found them because they do all the high end printing for that huge online t-shirt design contest threadless.com. So I figured they were good and it worked out great. They even said once a month they get a job that is better for a real belt printer but the majority looks better when done on these huge pallets and the inside of the shirt sprayed. I think the max imprint area was 30"x40" and I was using nice fashion fit shirts so it worked great. Hope that helps


----------



## TRENZZA

brau9679 said:


> I am new so not sure where to post this but I just used a company in Chicago called Sharprint for my over sized and all-over work. They use Sunburst as well to outsource TURE Belt Printing needs but 90% of the work they get is done on their Alpha 8 and other oversized equipment. The cool thing about the flat table printing they do vs. belt printing is how tight the registration is. I did a simulated process job on a dark shirt from ladies small through mens XL and it was off all 4 sides of the shirt. I found them because they do all the high end printing for that huge online t-shirt design contest threadless.com. So I figured they were good and it worked out great. They even said once a month they get a job that is better for a real belt printer but the majority looks better when done on these huge pallets and the inside of the shirt sprayed. I think the max imprint area was 30"x40" and I was using nice fashion fit shirts so it worked great. Hope that helps


I found them very expensive.


----------



## brau9679

I would agree that Sharprint is not the least expensive for all-over. I have tested about every belt or over-sized placde been able to find. My orders are typically 500-1000 or more so they are better priced as your volume increases. I know earlier this year I asked for a 300 piece quote (what used to be their min) and it was high... they just called me last week about a new product for orders 36-300 all-over one color option. They say it will be priced even better than the regular multi-color all-over which they said they reduced the pricing on recently as well. 

I have gotten burned more times than I care to remember, printers taking 3-4 weeks too long, or just not delivering so I guess I'll pay a little more for the quality and reliability. I've done 12 orders with them now and I'm sure that helps get better service but they have been flexible and when something goes wrong they fix it fast ... so for now they have most of my big designs and it's higher quality than the belt in my experience.


----------



## Gimmieyertots

Has anyone used these printers for All over printing? Custom Print Tees specializing in Custom T shirts, Screen Printing, Embroidery and Direct to Garment DTG DOG printing.


----------



## muneca

WOW! i am so glad i found this post. great info here...i'll keep watching this one for sure!


----------



## pacsplash

Gimmieyertots said:


> Has anyone used these printers for All over printing? Custom Print Tees specializing in Custom T shirts, Screen Printing, Embroidery and Direct to Garment DTG DOG printing.



*Pacific splash* been doing belt printing for the last 18 years
please visit our web page:Pacific Splash | Your All Over Printing Source


----------



## T.Roberson

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I had found a place in Wisconsin that does the "Print all over", but I can't find the contact info right now.
> 
> The guy told me that their minimums were 144 peices.
> 
> When I find the info, I'll post it.
> *EDIT (by Rodney):*
> To make things easier to find, I'll be listing the sources we know of in this first post. Please keep in mind that all over and oversized printing is a complicated process, so there will be *higher minimum orders* than regular printing. Please have _realistic expectations_ when contacting these businesses. *The smaller the quantity you want to print, the higher your pricing will be per shirt*.​*Sunburst Apparel* - Sunburst Apparel - Home - 1-800-203-5920 -WI - 300 piece minimum
> 
> *NND Designs* - NND Designs, Inc. - 323-587-3200 - CA
> 
> *4 Season Garment* - 4 Season Garment - 323.312.0555 - CA
> 
> *Clearwater Screen Printing* - Clearwater Screen Printing - 416-661-1578 - Ont, Canada
> 
> *Pacific Splash* - Pacific Splash - 323-726-9900 - Los Angeles, CA
> 
> *Spreading Ink* - Spreading Ink - Temecula, CA. 866-369-1465, 951-506-9697 - 144 piece minimum
> 
> *Unik Ink* - Unik Ink - Madison, MS - 1-888-787-4478 - 100 piece minimum
> 
> *Pony Xpress Printing* - Pony Xpress Printing - Dallas, TX - 1-877-239-3277
> 
> *Madison Avenue Studios* - Madison Avenue Studios - Montreal, Canada (514)-383-8720
> 
> *Speed Wear *- Speed Wear - Rancho Cucamonga, CA 909-476-8137
> 
> *Latitudes Screen Printing & Embroidery* - Latitudes Screen Printing & Embroidery - Portland, Oregon (503) 248-2060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ZOO-INK* - ZOO-INK - San Francisco, CA - 415-821-6300 - no minimums (please be prepared to pay *much higher* prices for one off proofs and low quantities)


 Pony Printing is one of the best i have ever seen.


----------



## cronosSTYLE

Hello everyone ! 
I've finally made my all-over screenprint t-shirt with Pacific Splash. And they are allsome !! So happy with the result.
Some pics on my blog CRONOS STYLE it is the one with the KOALA on it.
I recommend them for sure ! Great services, great turnaround time, great result.
(And i'm from TAHITI French Polynesia) 
Well, i just wanted to share my experience.
Thanks again.

Hennessy


----------



## splathead

cronosSTYLE said:


> Hello everyone !
> I've finally made my all-over screenprint t-shirt with Pacific Splash. And they are allsome !! So happy with the result.
> Some pics on my blog CRONOS STYLE it is the one with the KOALA on it.


Nicely done. They did turn out nice.

Had to laugh out loud at your Tahiti Streetwear slogan. If there was ever an oxymoron.  Does Tahiti even have streets?


----------



## cronosSTYLE

splathead said:


> Nicely done. They did turn out nice.
> 
> Had to laugh out loud at your Tahiti Streetwear slogan. If there was ever an oxymoron.  Does Tahiti even have streets?


HAHAHA Thanks! I guess you're confusing with "Haîti" ? But yes we do have streets(small one)^^. And also 2 Mac Donalds !! lolol (and a 3thrd to come) But 1st at all we do have beautifull women !!! lol


----------



## Relik Apparel

I have received sample pictures of oversize printing from some of our customers that had them printed by Garret at http://www.customshirtprints.com
very nice work. They are very good at all over and discharge.

.


----------



## T.Roberson

Relik Apparel said:


> I have received sample pictures of oversize printing from some of our customers that had them printed by Garret at http://www.customshirtprints.com
> very nice work. They are very good at all over and discharge.
> 
> .


 Not sure what your talking about but we do all of our screen printing.


----------



## Relik Apparel

T.Roberson said:


> Not sure what your talking about but we do all of our screen printing.


Some people have been asking about all over screen printers and I know these guys are good. On the page before this one there is a list of many good screen printers as well and I figured I should add this one as a reference

.


----------



## splathead

T.Roberson said:


> Not sure what your talking about but we do all of our screen printing.


???!!! Where did this statement come from?


----------



## kurt

BrokenArrowWear.com has an M&R Alpha that does all over shirt printing.


----------



## Galacher

we just got our latest all-over prints from Turkish Manufacturer called AEM, they did a fantastic job once, this one is even better. 
We had some 2 color discharge print. One of the best red color I've ever seen on black fabrics, featuring absolutely no hand feel. 
Their web site located: AEM Extreme Merchandising Services


----------



## cronosSTYLE

Galacher said:


> we just got our latest all-over prints from Turkish Manufacturer called AEM, they did a fantastic job once, this one is even better.
> We had some 2 color discharge print. One of the best red color I've ever seen on black fabrics, featuring absolutely no hand feel.
> Their web site located: AEM Extreme Merchandising Services



Do you have any pics ?? ^^
I just received mine (3 color discharged jumbo print on the back) from PacificSplash and will post pictures when i will get back my camera.
Thanks


----------



## Rodney

@kurt what are your minimums for all over printing?


----------



## cronosSTYLE

Hello everyone !
So here's the pics of the shirt with the Back Discharged 3 color jumbo print from Pacific Splash. And 2 color print in the front (small logo on the heart)
I will put pics with closer view after ( i'm home right now :/)
I really like the "touch, felling" of the print (well you feel nothing ^^) and the colors...WAOW !







ps: For information, This is the symbol of our flag ^^ Tahiti ! And "IAORANA" means "WELCOME" in Tahitian.
You can check my website www.cronosstyle.com
Thanks ! T-shirt forrums for life !


----------



## Relik Apparel

Awesome ! Amazing colors for being discharge
.


----------



## tortus32

Hey! I haven't been on here in quite some time, sorry! And sorry for resurrecting an old post, but I just noticed that Cafepress is doing over all printing now, but wow are they expensive!

Does anyone know of a company that does one off's and offeres sizes up to 3X? Cafepress goes up to 2X for their all over printed shirt.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Rodney

tortus32 said:


> Hey! I haven't been on here in quite some time, sorry! And sorry for resurrecting an old post, but I just noticed that Cafepress is doing over all printing now, but wow are they expensive!
> 
> Does anyone know of a company that does one off's and offeres sizes up to 3X? Cafepress goes up to 2X for their all over printed shirt.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill


 @tortus32 Hey Bill!  CafePress is the only company doing one off all over prints at this point. It's definitely a more expensive process and most of it is done by screen printing with higher mininums (not print on demand)

CafePress is using dye sub to print the all over t-shirts and I don't know of another company that would do one offs that inexpensively. It's definitely a premium product.


----------



## tortus32

Rodney said:


> @tortus32 Hey Bill!  CafePress is the only company doing one off all over prints at this point. It's definitely a more expensive process and most of it is done by screen printing with higher mininums (not print on demand)
> 
> CafePress is using dye sub to print the all over t-shirts and I don't know of another company that would do one offs that inexpensively. It's definitely a premium product.


Ok thanks! I just wish they would also offer 3X - lol


----------



## Paulinoia

Ryonet makes a single station all over press. I used it for some neat looking one color images but it is really limited, also i do not have an exposure unit or flash big enough for these prints, I mutilated a vintage exposure unit with a curtain to expose the screen, the print itself is a city scape across the bottom of the shirt, i then added a full front image on my manual press. if you're looking for one color oversized/all over prints this may work for you. if you're looking for those truly multicolor all over prints you need a monster like the M&R Predator and some SKILLED printers, you cannot cover a shirt 100% unless it started as a roll of fabric and is assembled into a shirt later, i notice even in big store fronts the edges between collars, sleeves, and front to back the images will distort or leave these folds where the print or sublimation did not meet


----------



## tortus32

I would be happy with one color and don't mind the imperfections where it's impossible to print, as you said. I'm not in the market to buy equipment, I'm more into finding someone who already has the equipment and can do the prints for me, and up to a 3X sized shirt.


----------



## kush3

I have been trying to find all-over printers here in Los Angeles. Please know that I have not used this company as I am only getting quotes now but they have a 500Q minimum for sub-dye all-over printing. This is for each design/each side. So in order to print all-over both sides of a t-shirt, it would mean 1000Q.

They have excellent customer service so far  

Sublitex: Sublitex USA - Garment Manufacturing & Sublimation in Los Angeles
+1(323) 605-0001


----------



## SammyDodger

Hey,

Im still having so much trouble finding a printer who can do cut and sew all over prints.... it just seems non existent!! 

A lot of people on the list on the first page are out of business, and I've emailed a few but received no reply.

If there is any reliable company out there that can do all over prints for crew neck sweatshirts, please let me know.

I am looking to establish a long term business partner. 

Any currently active All Over printing companies that print on fabric and then sew together, message me please!


----------



## spreadingink

SammyDodger said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im still having so much trouble finding a printer who can do cut and sew all over prints.... it just seems non existent!!
> 
> A lot of people on the list on the first page are out of business, and I've emailed a few but received no reply.
> 
> If there is any reliable company out there that can do all over prints for crew neck sweatshirts, please let me know.
> 
> I am looking to establish a long term business partner.
> 
> Any currently active All Over printing companies that print on fabric and then sew together, message me please!


Hi Sammy,

Most printers do not do sewing and this is where your real issue lies. Printing and sewing are two totally different disciplines and even overseas they usually done in different places as the expertise to do either of them are different.

What you really need to find is a custom garment sew house - we know people who do this - but we can't tell you whether they are going to be able to sew something together after the flats have been printed to match up or line up - this is very difficult to do and most custom sew houses are busy with jobs that require a lot less work to do than this and require higher minimums than most people want to do. 

Feel free to send me an e-mail and I can give you a point of contact for a sewing company or at least a person who can get you started on custom garments. Understand there is lot you will need to know as they are going to want to have you tell them the pattern of garment you want to emulate and it takes some time to get this part of things done. You have to develop the pattern and have samples done of the finished garments and this will cost money, but it is the only way to insure that your pattern is going to give you what you are looking for in the final product. From there - once your patterns have been established you are going to have to figure out how your graphics need to be placed on the patterns cut pcs so they can be sewn together to get you the look you want. 

Most people who want to do this think it is a simpler process than it is and don't understand that there will be money spent in the development of making a cut and sew all over work out - but without spending the money they aren't likely to get the product they want. In the end, you have to decide if you truly have a viable product up front and the correct contacts to get that product into the market place with enough sell through to make it worth the time, effort and money to create the product. Only you can decide this and only you will know if you have the right connections to get the product sold at the minimums required to make it happen.

Lastly, cut and sew custom garments and all over printing are both expensive to do - particularly at small runs so keep this in mind as you figure your budget and price point that you will need to sell at to make it work out. You can save money by going overseas to do the work, but again this is a buyer beware situation as you will have language barriers and long lead times to deal with and the minimums will still be fairly high to do this even overseas.

Hope this information helps you out some.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Bilalkhan

Hey guys ,
The only vendors i know who do such jobs in low quantities of 24 pieces with 7 day lead times are located in India and Pakistan .
I know one personally which i have been working with for the past year from Pakistan and no issues up to today .
They have fulfilled all orders on time with very competitive prices around $12 per piece for orders around 30 to 40 pieces .


----------



## hongfunclothing

It's better to use sublimation printing for custom all over logo on t-shirts.
very good hand feeling , fast colors , and cheap price!


----------



## modern revival

hey guys im looking for a print shop that offers all over silkscreen printing for t-shirts 35x45 dimensions full-color printing


----------

